# What is a Pro of the above user?



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

go for it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is definitely not reecejackox.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Worthy antagonist.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friendly rival.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Can always count on to make GIFs relating to Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates :asuka, the Doctor Strange of wrestlers.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Fun sig


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burns bright.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

A Hsien-Ko lover!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome taste in music.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Started both Asuka threads. :asuka


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Likes things that everyone else I know thinks are dumb.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Actually lives in Wonderland, how cool is that?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports HBC. :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeps this section lively and entertaining.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Started both Asuka threads. :asuka


I'm still mad when he made the new one, he never added first ever womens Royal Rumble winner, or #1 on the PWI female 50 in 2017 to her list of accomplishments. :cuss:

If you're gonna do something, do it right.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Retains a rational mindset after voicing his displeasure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool cat and fellow Resident Evil fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Funny, entertaining and cool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice guy and positive poster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has great taste in music.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Recognizes the awesomeness of Nikki Swango.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves FFX and FFVII


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trying to save me from the darkness of Aubrey's Plaza...

...but it's too late. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps the game threads so active and alive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice guy and a good presence in the forum.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bows to The Queen


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Listens to heavy metal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes dinosaurs. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He makes this section a fun place.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Her goofy little dance to GOAT Françoise Hardy is one of the best film moments of the year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a very consistent & determined individual, and still thinks I'm Anna Kendrick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Exquisite taste when it comes to fictional women. :quite


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of FFX


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Friendly member that is fun to interact with. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funkiest Tom Hardy fan on the forum. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoyed Venom. :JLC3


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Chill asf


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Good taste in wrestlers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates the greatness of Alice Cooper!

EDIT:

Skilled ninja.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Appreciates dinosaurs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates Maggie Greene.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Appreciates Maggie Greene.


It's Maggie Rhee. 










Likes Fargo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keepin' this section alive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows his movie history. (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps Halloween in her heart.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thrives in DEATH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend of Hsien-Ko, enemy of Deadpool.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Helps keep this section alive.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreading the Lita love.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spreading the games section love


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice person


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Great person, easy to get along with & have things in common 

Oh just one? Erm, he's a fellow Scorpio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

His username makes me think of Jam, which I love spreading on my Toast. :reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They help keep somewhat dull game threads alive :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps it real.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Knows what's real and what's illusion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Repped me with Doctor Strange. :dance


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

They like Asuka :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto! :woo :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They think Asuka should be pushed :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates unique beauty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has unique taste


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

AC/DC, aw yeah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doubly Greats.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has visited Santa Monica pier and probably other great places in California. Jealous.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gives me good tips on how to sleep better.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys a good pizza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy, straightforward poster.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smash bros fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tolerates my nonsense.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loves Halloween. :JLC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't get sick of me talking about certain topics


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Chill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chill ASF.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enjoys forum life :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Compliments my avatar and past avatars


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't get bored of PM conversations. At least until we run out of things to discuss. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also finds my avatars beautiful :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has beautiful avatars.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has unique and distinct avatars that stand out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honest.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's a fun guy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He hasn't spewed any anti-Clea jive.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a better avatar now


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

He hates Lashley, that's a pro in my book.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Drew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fan of The Awesome One


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Came to play.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Always send gifs trying to comfort you when you are sad


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Dislikes Becky fans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do not.

Seems to be having fun here.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expert at using the perfect GIF for a given situation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sends me awesome reps. :asuka


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mad juggling skills.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Mad juggling skills.


That was probably a joke, but I do juggle.

Loves GOAT Winona.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Recognizes the best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves OG Wasp. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Occasionally acknowledges OG Wasp...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was a pretty big fan of OG Wasp... and then Nadia: Secret Autistic Heroine happened. 

TBH Janet looks like a rock star in Unstoppable Wasp. I love the two Wasps together.


Loves the spooky stuff.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has finally hit 1k posts. :clap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm awesome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can keep the conversation flowing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreads love and joy wherever she goes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys a can of Monster Energy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brings an interesting point of view to the conversation.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He finds Aubrey Plaza attractive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh* I wanna BE Aubrey Plaza...


...which is good, because I am.










Doesn't think my Kate Micucci thing is weird. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*IS* Aubrey Plaza.










Mike & Dave need Wedding Dates, let's go.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Very nice and a good Mafia host.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Colored user title. I've always wanted one. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believes that Asuka deserves a push. :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has stopped being James Ellsworth's wheelman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His avi. Anna's boobs :homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Proud and noble pervert.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Fantastic Four Sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beats up Ellsworth. Good man.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Always fun to tease about Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a confirmed C.H.U.D.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Loves horror films.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs OG Suspiria.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Likes Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a Becky sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

His Birthday is in 3 days. :mark:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice person


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is rocking a classic Christina Aguilera avatar.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs the Lita.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Added MEW to his favourites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reps me with Peyton stuff :clap


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funny guy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't mind all the Peyton stuff I post in this section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes whom he wants to like. Dig it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent a GOAT rep :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has interesting dreams. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fellow Englishman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend to all and the best co-star a gal could ask for.

EDIT:

Digs that Elias.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes this section a fun place.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fan of Breaking Bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.










EDIT:

Puts up with my unnecessary Charlotte bashing. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Visited Danielle Johansen's Twitter today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Had to find the right pic.

Appreciates beauty.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lives in a cool state


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Owns a cricket bat. Doesn't matter if you don't use it. You're cool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy to all in this section. :woo

I would post a Charlotte gif, but I see lurkers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows we are the iconic duo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only person that still sends Bella Hadid reps :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is here most of the time, so there is always someone to talk nonsense to :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not judgmental


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gives me good advice on my Social Anxiety.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is friendly most of the time (unless you take digs to Anna :lol)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't just talk about Peyton


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Classic horror and Jessica Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fellow classic film fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Necromancer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Compliments my potential boyfriend skills. If only Women thought the same. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am sweetheart :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lovely and unique soul.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a girlfriend. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would appreciate Kate Micucci rep. roud

Too bad I have to spread the love or whatever... :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a sweet Bela Lugosi shirt on.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows how to make me blush.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of the nicest people on WF and always reps me with awesome Seth & Dean gifs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talked to Peyton about me roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A positive spirit. :anna

Also, what the fuck is happening in your sig AG? Is Dean getting something injected in his ass? What have I missed. :hglol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Laughed at my sarcastic nickname for him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would be a great Squirrel Girl.

EDIT:

Doesn't take things too seriously.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Funny


----------



## Josh Drake (Nov 13, 2018)

Pretty avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa fan. :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Likes Christmas and possibly opera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct and ditto. :anna


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is friendly with the geeks in the other thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Outrageous. :anna


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows they bad mouth me knowing full well I can't reply back


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Made me laugh by calling me Cheesecake Fudge. I couldn't help it.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I made him laugh his ass off


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Rocks a Christina Aguilera avatar.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sassy avatar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Knows Nikki Bella dethroning Ronda Rousey is breast for business.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Knows I'll never ever shut up about it if she does


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Would join in the Bellabration if Nikki beat Ronda.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- loves that nikki booty


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Comes across as a cool dude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cool cat. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finds the IIconics and Asuka delightful together


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a bromance with me, and embraces it. Unlike Nostalgia. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoys the Peyton stuff I post :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gives people genuinely good advice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs Kate Micucci.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes travelling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a good heart.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a Freddy ornament. :banderas


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Used to make great Mafia games.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Used to play in my Mafia games. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called me adorable and a sweetheart. A bit weird :hmm, but I'll take it :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't called me gay yet. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hasn't called me gay yet. :beckylol


:nah2, although admitting that you like Rollins saussage (I mean, saussage rolls) made me :hmm

Shares stories about her hot neighbour :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spells sausage as saussage.

Pretty adorable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also adorable and loves Christmas! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't rib me as much as Mordy or zrc


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is an easy target for ribs :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Does not call girls I like mutants


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that my favourite has certain marketability


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Billie is inferior


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves the Sabbath. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is nice to my favourites roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets along with Fourth Wall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gets along with Anna. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Allows other people's obsessions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Passionate. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka fan :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice to chat with. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Every now and then posts hot Anna gifs >


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly enough


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a lovely guy, despite burying my favourite :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sends me the hottest Peyton pictures right to my visitor page. :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Non judgmental and doesn't rib me to death over the things I like


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows Goldeneye on the Nintendo 64 was awesome.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows who the to quote Tyrion ''weird unnamed woman'' is in my sig


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has given me some good dating advice. Now I just need to find a girl who would be willingly to go on dates with me. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes listening to my wacky stories


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently gives good advice to some people


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ISHII (Y)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows Punk is (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves that Sabrina. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Born in this Month. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes me feel good about myself, even though I am a piece of trash :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not a piece of trash. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They like visiting England


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves to travel.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spreads the gospel of Clea


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sends some top notch reps :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unique. :asuka


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Good ass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

nWo fan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had Pizza today. :JLC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buttermaker said:


> Good ass


Damn skippy.

Loves the spooky stuff. :bearer


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is able to have access to the chatbox now


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

He's so young he's yet to be corrupted by all of the nonsense we try to feed him on this forum.

But we'll get there soon enough :evil


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He sent me a cool song I hadn't heard before which just so happened to be called Nostalgia. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can chat with him for hours. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a sensual voice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wants to hear my sensual voice. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is confident about his voice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is confident about... his cooking skills.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is confident online.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is confident offline. Doesn't believe in guilty pleasures either. roud Good man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend to all... even Phantom. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweetheart.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started that Sonya thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves the Nintendo.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a Colin Clive sig. Excellent. ^_^


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is now premium with a new name :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Is currently offline :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Introduced me to Leanna Decker.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Makes WF a more enjoyable place to hang out :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto. :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still sends the best reps sodone

EDIT: :fuck

Doesn't :eyeroll at all the weirdness in this section


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really nice guy behind all of the ribbing :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really nice gal, supports a few of my weird crushes. :anna

#TeamKate


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes MEW :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want me banned roud


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Posts a lot of great Peyton pics.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They find Eva Marie hot



CJ said:


> Is currently offline :cool2


:kobe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is currently Online. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Comes from the land of the Yorkshire Pudding :anna



Nostalgia said:


> They find Eva Marie hot
> 
> :kobe


:JLC2 You weren't supposed to see that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loves a good Yorkshire pud. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Breaking Irish (and Norn Irish) stereotypes. :anna

Anna:

#TeamAubreynAnna :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thoughtful 



CJ said:


> :JLC2 You weren't supposed to see that.


Mordy liking that post says it all. He's happy when I'm not around. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Feeling better... right?

What was wrong? Okay if you don't want to talk about it. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cares about other people's feelings. roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He was in the hospital. Wanna make sure he's okay.

Digs that Kate. :anna

We need a Kate smiley. :fact


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks of me when weird threads pop up on WF :lol



Doctor Phantom said:


> He was in the hospital. Wanna make sure he's okay.


Well I didn't explain it yesterday. I only went to the hospital to accompany my dad while he visited the eye clinic. So it was nothing serious and all is fine on that front. (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got me worried. You should be less vague! 

Doesn't hate Sally Hawkins. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Worries about strangers on a wrestling forum :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

DJ's looking good in his sig :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Opened minded to beauty :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks about me when Peyton is mentioned :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a good imagination :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't bury Kairi. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy talks about Peyton way too much :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the best person when you need someone to rib :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beloved jobber. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brings out the best in Tyrion :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brings out my best jokes :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Secretly loves DJ :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't give Kate the lowest score. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loves my terrible jokes :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't mind when I edit my posts. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't care that we are overusing :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not stop using :anna. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will go to war to defend his legions of characters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is premium now. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ fan














Edit: 

Also premium now :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows that doesn't have pros but has enough self esteem to think that he has :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stands by his favorites. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I say some things only in character :anna


Which means he'll never know the truth :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that ain't true. 

Oh, I think you misunderstood what I meant in 3 Things. No, what you said was very you.

Supports Asuka. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Supports the :anna smiley. Keeping it relevant roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will support my new campaign to get WF an Aubrey smiley. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would support the addition of a Peyton smiley :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is an odd little fella :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Educating me on dating sites. :anna

And why not to use them :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes it easy to get ribbed :anna

EDIT: Hmm... he does it too :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes sexual related DJ jokes. :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Goes to bed at normal hours, rather than 2am like a certain person I know :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has quit Twitter.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Green repped me :benson


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho fan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

has a great sign.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a good taste in women :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reek:

Digs that Magik. :woo










NO:

Didn't ninja me. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heart and soul of this section :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good to Mordy. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They have a Nostalgia approved avatar :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has a CJ approved sig









Even though I keep trying to get him to switch to LD :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm one of his favourite Englanders :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is interested in Video Games


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has great taste in favourites


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Red Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs the sweet sounds of Barry White. :lenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet & caring person. :anna

Unless we talk Deadpool. :side:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Kristen Stewart's acting


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Appreciates Anna K :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Introduced me to Anna K :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is happy about being introduced to Anna K :anna

Now I just need you to watch one of her movies. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to get a PS4 so we can game together :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a forgiving person. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is one of the good Becky fans :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has great cooking skills. :anna

Now we just need Gordon Ramsay to come judge. WHERE'S THE LAMB SAUCE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs RE. :anna

GOAT Mysterio or GOAT Jill Valentine? This is important.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Appreciates GOAT Jill.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys a good cup of coffee :sip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has the confidence to order from Subway. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been taking my advice and going to bed earlier :bjpenn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Making me improve my sleep schedule. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks DJ is attractive and is not transphobic like most of WF :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sometimes send IIconic reps


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I feel most of the time I sent you a Peyton one. :lol 


Is most of the time friendly with his ribs and not as WOAT as other members are at it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Appreciates the N64.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

- Knows how not to be overbearing as a Becky fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From a nice country. I was supposed to visit Portugal at the start of 2016 but I couldn't go in the end. I hope to see Lisbon one day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a Winona Ryder avatar.










That woman ages like a fine wine.

Edit: Has the courage to travel to other countries.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Has a fun catchprase from Daniel Bryan as his signature GIF :yes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly and positive guy :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lovely avi/sig combo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes to travel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Despite the shade we throw at each other, he's still one of my favorite posters here. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Their username no longer has a single letter dropping to a second line


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that Jill. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will love the rep I sent him :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sent me lovely Becky rep. :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Chanel Santini looks almost identical to Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good to Anna. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posts FAP worthy material of :anna from time to time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Respects Mysterio... the Marvel one. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to like the marvel Mysterio more than the overrated Rey Mysterio :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can hear through his ears better now. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a hot girl in his rep from me :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has helped making my sleeping much better.

I'm back to being used to going to sleep at what used to be my usual time again. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I have much more pros than cons and struggles to think of cons. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes good jokes, like the one above :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has confidence in my ability to bang my Neighbour. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps his flat sparkling clean :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has way more pros than cons. He's correct. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is lying to Nostalgia to make him feel better roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Liked my previous sig of a bridge in Maribor in the night time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows I'm not lying, and I'm very appreciative of him. :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a PPV prediction game going with me :cool2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Committed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes funny pictures :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is going through the trouble of getting a CRT for the full retro experience. roud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is self described as fickle, which means soon enough he won't be a fan of Becky and Bryan anymore. 8*D


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That was good. :Cocky

On that note, a funny guy. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will soon stop supporting Becky since he is fickle roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Says saussage instead of sausage. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always gets called female by Phantom. So do you look as good as DJ? 8*D


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Considering Phantom thinks I'm Anna, you're damn right I look good. :anna

Changed his signature. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Laughs at my shitty english :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a different colour username because he wins awards because people like him :anna



Edit: Enjoys this section of the forum :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I won an award and nobody likes me! Your theory is flawed!

Digs that Nintendo. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

We all love you Phantom :anna

Has many sunny days where he lives


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flatterer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has returned to the lovely Francoise :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can never fully turn heel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They are a closet DJ fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is open about being a DJ fan :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is halfway open :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

Halfway? I've always admitted that I find her extremely beautiful.

Has amazing sigs.

EDIT

Mordy

Likes The Miz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is hopeful that there are more DJ fans on the forum

EDIT: Also lies to Nostalgia to keep him happy :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Proud and noble Emma Stone fan. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fellow Lauren Cohan fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well not as open as me then :shrug


AJ Styles fan (Y)





Mordecay said:


> EDIT: Also lies to Nostalgia to keep him happy :lol


Other people find her beautiful. I am not weird. Now :goaway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he is not weird :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Embraces his perverted nature :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is slowly embracing his perverted nature :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Occasionally posts hot Carmella photos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a good sense of humour. :anna


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Has a cool username.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tries very hard to post nice things about me

EDIT: Thinks the Frankie girl is cute


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wilde thing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cute avatar


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

has a badass signature

EDIT: understood a Final Fight reffreance.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has discovered the best section on WF. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is one of the more likable posters since I started here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beloved nemesis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys Smash games


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys photography. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is trying to better himself :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is helping me achieve that goal. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Saves money


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loyal to his family


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting himself out more. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't refresh Instagram/Twitter every 5 minutes :side:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rep'd me hot pics of the IIconics.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes The Phenomenal One and The Man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the nicest members on here :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was willing to buy me a premium here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still on the MEW Crew. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is the only other person who is outraged Asuka isn't main eventing WrestleMania 35.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a good taste in music


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed his sig/avi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course. :side:


Finds Mandy attractive


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Monster energy is the GOAT

I have on every day. You should get the zero sugar ones. The purple one & the white ones are the best


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Monster is the GOAT energy drink 




SayWhatAgain! said:


> I have on every day. You should get the zero sugar ones. The purple one & the white ones are the best


It's funny, I only drink the zero sugar ones. The white ultra is my favourite drink period. I've littered the ''last thing you drank'' thread with photos of ultra Monsters. :lol 

The issue is when it comes to Monster logos they are nearly always green as that's the known Monster Energy colour for advertising and the reason why my avatar is the green Monster logo. If I wanted to change the colour the logo would lose it's transparency. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drinks White Ultra.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Rhea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.










P.S. Expect to see that gif again.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fitting when you call me NO. :lol


Did not rib me daily over one girl I liked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nicer to Sally Hawkins than Tyrion. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably is curious of the Sailor Mercury cosplay I saw :hmm:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen many Mercury cosplays like THAT.



Spoiler: Dark Secret



I dressed as Sailor Mercury for a convention.



Thinks Françoise Hardy is cute. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

An internet loser made his lifetime by having a sig he likes. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Probably is curious of the Sailor Mercury cosplay I saw :hmm:


I was brave enough. It's exactly what I expected. Not for me... but no big deal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very brave! Certainly more so than Mordy or Fourth Wall. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is here for unlimited rep weekend


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't understand what I was referencing in the Con thread earlier and that is perfectly okay.  The less people who know the less I get ribbed for it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will learn to love Kairi. :anna


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Would also like Asuka to retain her Smackdown Women's title this Sunday and at Wrestlemania 35 :drose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a Kevin Owens fan. wens3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe fan. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holds some crazy "parties" down in the catacombs beneath the Staples Center


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not against Peyton spams :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes me laugh.. sometimes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After months finally has a hot chick in his avi roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Learning to stop worrying and love the Micucci. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows who DAK is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Picked Gwen Stacy. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funk Lord of the USA.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Revived the thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows of my necromantic powers. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates some GOAT TAY songs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates GOAT Jill. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Appreciates my unique nature :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Remembered my birthday. :hb


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's his birthday :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can survive inside a venus fly trap


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Remembered my birthday. :hb


You fucker! You didn't tell me it was your birthday today. :hb














































As for Dolorian, uhhh.....I guess your pro is that your named after the car from Back To The Future. I don't know you well enough to list any other facts I know of you as a positive. :shrug It certainly isn't being a Charlotte or Taylor Swift fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Entertaining character :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not a character. I'm the genuine article.

Thinks I'm entertaining. Absolutely correct.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The genuine article. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They are feeling loved today


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna bring some cake :mark:

EDIT: Makes this section interesting with his fetishes :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone gets a slice.










Is starting to embrace the Micucci. :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Is gonna bring some cake :mark:
> 
> EDIT: Makes this section interesting with his fetishes :anna







Watch this. It sucks. You'll love it.

Devoted fan of the GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Simone Simons fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBC fan. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Feels bad about firing Kairi... you should, because I am too :sadbecky


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Actually a very good poster when he's not spamming Peyton pics, so like 5% of the time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually a very good poster when not talking about how Becky needs to take Asukas title and hold both belts, so like 5% of the time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Went to sleep :anna*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Knows who the hotter IIconic is

(watch your reply be "Knows who the hotter Beautiful Person is")


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be pleasantly surprised by my response. :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kind enough to give me a shout out when my ladies need me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has a clean record 0


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beloved Super Mod and sig sorcerer. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

loves that MEW


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Loves that Swift


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves that Nostalgia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves that Phantom?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loves me :grin2:

I think :hmmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They like that Bella Hadid


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't get easily offended.



Nostalgia said:


> Loves that Nostalgia


:beckylol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Maker of superb graphics


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes fan service


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

We may not agree on... anything, but he's been nothing but kind to me since Day 1. :anna

virus:

Sci-fi fan. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the grooviest person on WF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Introduced the second best thumbs up smilie to this section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets wonderful reps from me :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just got some GOAT rep from me. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sends MEW rep :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of the MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants to know more about Mademoiselle Hardy. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

One of the few Anti Becky fans that are reasonable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm reasonable... :hmm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is not giving himself too much credit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anime fan. :anna


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Anime fan. :anna


A great taste in characters and can afford a premium membership :vince$


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys Metallica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys the GOAT. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Rhea>Sonya :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs the good Mysterio. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would get along with my doctor strange obsessed friend.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange in general or just MCU?

Has a Strange-obsessed friend. :anna


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Brings their own vibe to WF.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fellow fan of Lita


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Respects Becky gud gud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trying to find something.



> Favorite Wrestler(s)?
> AJ Styles,


Nope.



> Seth Rollins,


Nope.



> Alexa Bliss,


Nope.



> Becky lynch,


Nope.



> Shawn Michaels,


Nope.



> The Rock,


Nope.



> Edge,


Depends on the era.



> CM Punk


There we go. (Y)


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Is a fan of The Undertaker pre-Wrestlemania 31 ?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Black Sabbath


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

CM Punk fan and has good taste in music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs Deep Purple. :anna


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Digs Frank Zappa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Jarrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movin' to Montana soon, gonna be a dental floss tycoon.

SERIOUSLY, NO?!?!?

NO:

Digs that Rhea Ripley. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't changed his Avy yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that Resident Evil. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes Strange Circus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Downloaded a Françoise Hardy album. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Enjoys the meme I posted yesterday.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Knows Shuma-Gorath. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gave Becky an honourable mention :becky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Put Toni in his top 10


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not as obsessive as Tyrion about Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is correct on that statement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes THE MAN :becky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't dislike the idea of the IIconics becoming tag champions if that means that they will break up Sasha and Bayley and Sasha moves up to bigger and better things :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is one of those cool members who use invisible mode



Edit: Doesn't like drinking alcohol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly Claude Rains.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a new Ivy avy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that pulchritudinous princess of pranks, Harley Quinn! :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly fellow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

High self esteem, because thinks he has pros :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has pros. :anna

Writes prose? :hmm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Also believes that the 2018 women's rumble had the correct winner


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Voted The Man No.1 :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stands by his Man. :becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He made the cut! Leaked via steam achievements! 

I'm gonna be killing D'Vorahs all day long. :mark: 

Is happy for me that my character got in. Likewise. You can have D'Vorah now, I don't fucking care anymore. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics are not his most hated act roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wished me happy birthday a few months ago


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:y2j fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya fan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Sonya fan


Same


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

aige fan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Makes good use of his sig space :bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes gifs :bjpenn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dead on, despite not being from the Land of No Surrender :cool2



Nostalgia said:


> Makes gifs :bjpenn


Not so much these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was abot to ask you to add text to a gif :lol

Apparently likes my new sig :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Peyton attractive... even if he does overrate her looks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates Mayu's talent. :anna


EDIT:

Delightful little ninja.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't changed their sig or avy...

Yet

:side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enemy of the Pool. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves the N64. roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't love Cringepool roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Digs that :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably likes that I have changed my sig/avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will soon have a Kate Micucci avi. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Will soon have a Kate Micucci avi. :anna












Never gives up on trying to make people fan of his obsessions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will surrender to Kate Micucci. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably thinks about Peyton every time he sees the word Iconic in real life roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Taught me some new things about Peru


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Willingness to learn(sorry it's all I could come up with)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tried. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a cute Lilly avi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is a very loyal person... to the supreme goofiness that is Peyton Royce.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate Clea. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Supports some of my opinions :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bilingual :thumbsup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sends good Taylor rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will receive awesome Aubrey rep. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a lovely person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIES!!!!!!

Digs the magnificent Mary E. Winstead. :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Humble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flatterer, will receive GOAT rep. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dead on despite all the weird obsessions :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Put the Queen in their nominations


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Updated his nominations to include Alexa :thumbsup

No Isla or Mickie though :gameover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that Poison Ivy. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sends GOAT MEW rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct, will receive Sally Hawkins rep. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changed his avi to Kairi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Voted for Peyton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They miss me when I'm gone roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posts gifs of Anna's boobs every now and then :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Appreciates Anna's boobies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anna's boobs :homer

Makes the perverts in this thread happy >


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a good avatar this time :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does not appreciate Peyton in a bikini :goaway

Oh right, something positive... Wasn't here to gloat about :becky winning the Rumble :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't use that as an opportunity to make a gay joke :wow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am running out of gay jokes with the way Nostalgia posts :lmao

Will vote for Peyton RIGHT???


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Post Peyton Royce pics on my wall page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Repped me some Asuka. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is a cool kook


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful soul


----------



## TheKingEdoardo (Apr 4, 2018)

That gent is the nicest guy i has't ev'r seen in mine own life!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a king.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has run out of things to say. :anna


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Asuka Fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also an Asuka devotee/pure of heart.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just received the best belated birthday gift of all time. :banderas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changed his avi to Harley & Ivy!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates Jillian Valentine. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MEW :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

His sigs never disappoint.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made my sig :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Part of the CJ suck up army :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His sig is cute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got himself a better avi :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that HBC. :lenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Digs that MEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is making some changes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't done anything to annoy me recently :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes me and knows I never do anything to annoy him :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Genuine guy. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Luckily hasn't checked the RAW ratings thread recently :lmao

Thinks my sigs are good roud

CJ IS A DRAW

EDIT: Probably will aproove the pic I posted in the 3 things thread

DOUBLE EDIT: Knows that the world needs more Peyton in bikini pics


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a good sig. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is also a draw. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Draws odd crowds


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't get easily offended :thumbsup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tries to promote the positive aspects about Northern Ireland. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Makes his own kind of music.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can perform some neat magic tricks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a cool/creepy avatar. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a perv like me :anna


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Blesses us all with Peytons best pictures.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a rotating sig of sexy women gifs :homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His avi is cute.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I make my own kind of music. I'm not that talented.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is humble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got some rep from me :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wasn't being literal.

Digs that Rhea. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is celebrating Valentine's Day :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Bella Hadid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has been sending good rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has been lurking. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lover of X-Men


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not used to seeing you here.

Digs Elvira.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Digs Asuka.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Peyton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Embraces his perviness. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has made no comment on my sig but is probably not triggered by it like some geeks on here are. :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigger-happy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umm... gets along with Phantom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honest. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoys the pics I leave in his wall, pun intended


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes the Black Mass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't disagree that this is adorable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posts adorable gifs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted an Allison Brie gif :bjpenn

She has some great tits too :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wanks thinking of his neighbour.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brutally honest


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes some of the music I listen to


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

His love for chicks with dicks isn't the most outlandish love on here.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fellow Nora Greenwald fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs the old creature features.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is too much of a good egg to be a heel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A good brother.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Herodotus of women's wrestling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the odd meltdown just like the rest of us.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nobody's perfect... and I was dealing with some heavy stuff in the real world.

Drinking less Monsters now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That is a pro to you when you drink Monsters? :hmm:


Knows that Asuka not on the Elimination Chamber card is disgraceful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally realized that nobody is perfect :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is on #TeamGwen now?!??!?! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never complains about my reps.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stands by his sig. :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stands by his obsessions. All 345,667 of them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That number seems a little low.

Fan of GOAT Harley Quinn. :mark

She is so underappreciated here!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Called Harley Quinn "underappreciated". Which is adorable. XD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Titans fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

On this site? Yes! None of you turkeys give her the respect she deserves!

Wasp fan. :anna

EDIT:

Delightful ninja.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apparently appreciates Virgin Black (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. I dig 'em.

On #TeamGwen. :anna

I know it's because she's blonde! I don't care!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let me live because I like Kairi and MEW


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably knows the Chilling Adventures of Sabrina was better on page.

Edit: Supporting Australian talent!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was... but the show is great trash.

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina (comic) fan! :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Votes xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gives me a thread to vote on.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Surely disappointed Madam Satan didn't have little skulls for eyes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is watching Doom Patrol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a point against the show.

The only person rightfully upset about Janet's treatment in the MCU.

EDIT:

Splendid ninja.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The only other person rightfully upset about Janet's treatment in the MCU.

Killed off, brought back for 5 minutes, killed off again... >.<


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:bunk

My friend laughed when they killed both of the Wasps. He's a jerk.

I was the most obnoxious Wasp fan in the theatre.

Will be happy to know that my Nadia high is starting to die a little.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Associates with anti-Wasp jerks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think he's in the wrong thread, but he's still a wonderful poster.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is correct but in my defense it's 7am here, Seth vs Ambrose is on and I am without any caffeine. -_-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's fine. I was arguing with virus about nothing. I'm also out of it.

Raven fan.

She's one of my top ten... she's just not Clea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Comic Book Fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows his stuff. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has run out of material... but we still love him.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The sadly increasingly rare Universal Monsters fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs GOAT Christopher Lee. :dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't criticise my favourites too much :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Significantly improved the quality of his sig :thumbsup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not sacrifice Mayu to the mighty volcano goddess to further Dana Brooke's career. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would sacrifice Dana Brooke to the volcano goddess to further Kairi's career roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prefers the better half of the IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thought Peyton looked :banderas last night


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a great person to make jokes about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs The Temptations.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should tell me what is favourite temptations song is? :hmm: My dad originally introduced me to them. 


Digs AC/DC.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sent me a lovely Bella Hadid Decker rep earlier :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Peyton :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Papa Was a Rollin’ Stone. Perfection. We attended a musical about them a few months ago.


Doesn't hate Kate Micucci now. :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great song. It's in my top 5: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/76281088-post37.html :cool2


Likes some good music. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you dig The O'Jays?

Ditto. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful human being. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the JOY in Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

About to get Aubrey rep. :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a sweet monster toy collection.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes most of the pics I post in the Kairi thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never abandon his dumb obsession. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't shit on my obsessions as much as everyone else roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only person from Peru I know.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tells the hard truth


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a Kane mark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't an Anti-Stratfordian. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He is Legion.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Recognizes the greatness of Molly.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

has an awesome username


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Ruby Riott :anna

EDIT

Knowledgeable


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is a good brother.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That sig of Becky embracing a feather duster always makes me smile. 

Edit: Ninjas me often, which keeps me on my toes...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't mind the Tazz going in the HOF.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The nostalgia has got to him and he's playing Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is a good brother


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Friendly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Born in November.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks rather highly of November, it seems.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Optimistic about Ruby's chances of winning a title


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Realistic about Peyton's chances of winning a title


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes Ginger Snaps


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has bewbs in his avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes boobs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes boobs. Particularly Anna's boobs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a gif of Anna's boobs :book. He knows that is her best feature but he says is her face to not sound like a pervert :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:nah2 Anna is cute as fuck. Her smile melts me.

Is able to tolerate Spiders without shitting himself.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Surely recognizes how underrated Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Surely recognizes how underrated Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates is.


You like that abomination, yet you continually rag on The Devil Rides Out?! 

Do I really have to give you a pro? 


Very well.


Loves werewolf movies. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of It Follows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gave FRAN a try.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Spider Gwen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates TAY legs...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciates TAY for more than her legs, which means he is not a pervert like me :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates President Winstead.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still don't give a shit about her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates The Queen and would love if she wins at Mania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Still don't give a shit about her.


That's not a pro... but we still love him. 

Street Fighter fan. :mark


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Has awesome sigs and avatars


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I haven't played a SF game since the SNES days :lol

Appreciates GOAT Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome! :beckyhi

Digs Samoa Joe. :dance

EDIT:

So you like Juri Han 'cause she looks cool or something?

Hasn't brought back the Cat. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Phantom said:


> That's not a pro... but we still love him.
> 
> 
> 
> Street Fighter fan. :mark


Thought it was the con thread :lmao

Doesn't mind being Elvira's man slut


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves dat Victoria




Doctor Phantom said:


> So you like Juri Han 'cause she looks cool or something?


Sure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Sure


You were all about Juri Han when we were posting in that video game character thread!

Stop gaslighting me!

This is the pro thread? Ugh, okay.

Likes the good Black Christmas. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Also likes the good black Christmas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik is in that X-Men pic he posted. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a nice dude


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates dat MEW




Doctor Phantom said:


> You were all about Juri Han when we were posting in that video game character thread!
> 
> Stop gaslighting me!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes good/insightful WWE posts. At least the last time I ventured in to those sections, anyways. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Anna to my Aubrey, the Punisher to my Strange. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes The Dark Knight trilogy :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate Gwen Stacy. :mark

EDIT:

Micucci-loving ninja. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drained EvilCat of all the lives it had


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Too cool for a signature. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Avoided the madness of EvilCat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fellow Charlynch fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that a triple threat is what's best for business at Mania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fatal 4-way. :asuka

Digs the Rhea. :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is now our little queen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've always been your little queen.

Feeling optimistic. We need more of that here. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The optimism won't last.

Fan of New Mutants.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Keeps up to date with the state of modern Australia.



Doctor Phantom said:


> You like that abomination, yet you continually rag on The Devil Rides Out?!


So Aubrey is enough for you to give your blessing to Child's Play being violated but not a simple harmless raunchy comedy?

And to be honest, I only rag on The Devil Rides Out to hurt you personally ok.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.

Digs that Winona. :dance

P.S. The reason you rag on TDRO is the reason I rag on... basically everything I rag on. Just messing with you guys... unless we're talking about that Spirit movie. That can suck an egg.

This post is dumb. I'm too tired to type things. Goodnight.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not his finest hour but did do a dance in tribute to the GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes horror movies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A good brother.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rides the Riptide.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Puts up with my nonsense. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your nonsense is fine by me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has a better female.obsession than Mord.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

zrc said:


> Has a better female.obsession than Mord.


Don't we all though?

Likes Lion King


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as people know my obsession was always Victoria and not my hungry hippo and sweet mama t. Then sure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Has a better female.obsession than Mord.


Which one?

Digs Daffney. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Any of them. I may not care much for the Io, but I'll take her over the PR.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Locked EviLCat in the Catacombs, never to be seen again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not big on Io...

Probably plays videogames?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows the awesomeness that is Lollipop Chainsaw.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't quote that last post. :yay

"I not big..." 

:lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Accepts that Teagan Croft's American accent is much better than Benedict Cumberbatch's and isn't salty about it.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got a ginger avi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted drunk :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I'll have to go edit some posts then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Siouxsie fan. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blondie fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kane fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves... air.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still has Jubes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying his hardest to find something new positive about me, besides liking MEW and Kairi

EDIT: I have nothing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is less awful to Doctor Strange than Marvel. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is less awful towards the IIconics than the rest of the regulars of this section... or WWE :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still nothing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Described himself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

None


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spills the tea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never called Gwen Stacy a jobber. roud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants Rogue to kill Carol Danvers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can neither confirm nor deny that. Confirm.

Digs Age of Ultron. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't know Rogue didn't kill Carol when she stole her powers. That was bad fact checking on my part. 

Still, we'll go with it, especially because it's true.

It actually wasn't a bad movie, it was fairly average, but.....yeah, kill her anyway. Especially because I'm still confident she ruins End Game.

I hope they do go with that storyline where Rogue drains her powers out of her. That'd be neat.

Has the little clown emoji in his sig that Asuka marks most of her Twitter posts with.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, we'll go with it.









It was a perfectly serviceable actioner, but I wasn't exactly blown away by her performance. 

Understands just how special Asuka is. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Has Rogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bought a Magik book. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I still haven't read it.

Likes New Mutants.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still bought it. :mark

Also, quick.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Started the Asuka fan thread yesterday :drose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We have many favourite wrestlers in common.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ribs Mordy well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvin Gaye fan. :lenny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MEW fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts photos of Mandy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abbott to Mordy's Costello.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize he's doing a grave disservice to Asuka by cheering for her team with Kairi Sane. Only because you're not doing it consciously can I call it a pro.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Revived the positive thread roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That means a lot coming from you.

QT fan.

Cobra:

Delightful ninja.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy that I revived the positive thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

You're cool










EDIT

Tyrion

:hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is out. :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a nice person.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIES!!!!!!

Isn't the worst. roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Appreciates GOAT Meiko Kaji roud


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is an even nicer person.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knows that I'm way nicer than Phantom roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now I know you're just making stuff up...


...but we love him.

EDIT:

Almost as nice as me. Now go away, dork.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a gentle soul


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is an even gentler soul.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is too kind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bite me.

Doesn't hate Royal Fortune! :woo

P.S. Stop liking anti-Phantom propaganda!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a giving man of niceness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm a man.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Enjoys Sabrina Spellman and her chilling adventures.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a nicer lady than Phantom.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrestling fan since 1993.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does the rankings thingy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Logs off sometimes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Made me laugh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Laughed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ash Brolliams


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tolerates the IIconics roud

EDIT: Introduced the unch smilie to our lifes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tolerant of jiveness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fan of Janet van Dyne: Avenger Supreme. roud


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

On evidence of username... Converted to DC. >


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Friendly turkey.


Edit: umm... has a unique avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not posting much here anymore :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be slain in spectacular fashion. :anna

ef:

aige


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Post surely made sense to someone out there.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Mustafa Ali :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.

Starting to hate Doctor Strange less? :mark

ef:

aige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will slay the odious Mordy! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am so important to him that he is gathering an army to slay me roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gotta slay something.

Didn't hate Sabrina! :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thought the comic was better with the less annoying non-Mary Sue Sabrina... :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the positive thread, right?


Fine.

Loves my old monster movies! :woo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes Kairi or Asuka enough to contribute to my thread, I'm sure...

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/gene...ches-featuring-your-favourite-wrestler-s.html


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm leaving in 10 minutes, but I'll do it later. :anna

Loves Vincent Price. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes the occasional Monster drink :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Open-minded towards caffeine dependency.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm open-minded towards a lot of things. :shrug 

Made me laugh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got himself a girlfriend


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good taste in wrestlers except two. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is finally going after 100% women... I hope


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares too much about the women I like which gives me laughs.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bro


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is back to calling people bros. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A sis. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

A Phan of Fourth Wall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He always misses me, He tells me when I reform in new vessels all the time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably has a pro.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is from my city, the city of angels!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fellow Randy Orton fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will soon become a Mayu fan! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Only if you become a Charlynch fan :mark


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Appreciate women's wrestling


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know him/her


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a hot Victoria avy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hyped for AJ/Seth.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has taken an interest in AJ/Seth too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not hated by all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Promoted me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Passionate.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Showed hints of sympathy for the Squad split. :sadbecky

Edit: Shown none. Has no redeeming qualities currently. Pass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't even know that they had split.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hidden away somewhere there is a portrait of Phantom getting nicer...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forced Dorian Gray reference. 0 Stars.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Was supposed to give me credit for that in this thread.

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes a lot of the weird nonsense I dig. :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i can think of several

obvious one is that he? she? they? like old horror movies from the good old days


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Entertaining poster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has been here since 2011.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has only been here one year but made an impression on our souls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Recently sent me non nightmare inducing rep :anna*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is having better dreams now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Karloff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lugosi.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Chaney.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Price.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cushing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steele.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Frye.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Naschy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Schreck.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gough


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a nice guy :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wished me good luck in trying to find a phone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Respects Mayu more than the non-Cobras/Phantoms. roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A person I like.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto... and how rare that is!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cheered for the IIconics once :yay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Against Lana. 

Against. Lana.

Lana was crazy-over with that crowd. :confused

Appreciates Eva Green. :anna

Is Eva Green the obsession of the day?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind, she was a constant in my pre Olivia, pre Paige, pre Peyton days, if you know what I mean :curry2

Cheered for the IIconics just because he was against Lana :hmmm... Still counts :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva Green fan! :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loves me yay!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Must investigate further.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a great sense of humor


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a good Heart.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He made me feel better after my cruel typo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:becky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is from the cosmos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tickles me awfully.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hoskins.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps these threads active. :bjpenn


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Assigned me a Pro - which I appreciate, I know how hard that must've been for you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Champions the Wasp. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Like me, still supporting jobbers despite what everyone says :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.

unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports Taylor/Pure Evil. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only person to cheer me up after getting depressed last night for the treatment that my girls are getting roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate President Iwatani. roud


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is coming dangerously close to becoming Legion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cares about nutrition.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's not his fault that he's not Dormammu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yo, Trigon! Shoot me a link to your thread!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has finally picked 10...



Phantom Stranger said:


> Yo, Trigon! Shoot me a link to your thread!


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/gene...ches-featuring-your-favourite-wrestler-s.html


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. I just forgot about it.

Hammer fan. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently is my best friend now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Falls for my tricks. :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Always fails to trick me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incorrect. Like, ridiculously incorrect.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's a Phunny man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Something.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pro Phantom a Pro.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is phenomenal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates Mayu less than Peyton. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows about 4.26


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure do.

Excited for Carol Burnett's birthday! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is always around to introduce me to things I've never heard of.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of the few women who hasn't been scared away from the weirdness of this section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably can cook some good meals with how much he cooks. :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has left the path of the Monster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a better avatar. Tay looks nice there. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a good source of laughs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Going to see Superior Stephen Strange and his Sensational Strangettes! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has kept the same avatar for a few days now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monster-ous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't spoiled Endgame :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But I did.

Created Mayu smilies. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uses my Mayu smilies


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

His gif wasn't Peyton this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is correct.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello Doctor I'm still here.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Staying still.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tried to cheer me up about my pessimism regarding the IIconics booking


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He clings to his favourites... Like ribs.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of the Rubes. Shame she's jobbing to Dana Brooke on Main Event.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Brilliantly built me up right before stabbing my soul with hot poker.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a humble person


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of mankind's greatest moments roud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has an innocent mind that gets freaked out easily. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least has the decency to not post that stuff where most people would be scared for life. That, or he simply doesn't want to let people to know the horrible stuff he searches online


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Others are not that scared by it. :shrug You don't see Phantom freaking out. 


Has not been corrupted yet. I want to return to those days.



Edit: sent me a GTA San Andreas gif in his last rep to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You don't post the kind of stuff you post on my reps here, if you did you will scare people

Has high enough self esteem to think he has pros


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a lovely guy, I have many pros. :shrug


Has high rep power from all the great reps I send him. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is, that high self esteem, willing to lie to himself make himself feel better :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambrose fan. I'm running out of pros. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Completely devoid of mordiness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Mordiness is a pro roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, the lack of it is.

Saw


Spoiler: Magic Space-Glove 2: Cruise Control



Scarlet Witch GOAT things up. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Magic Glove Sequel



Scarlett Witch jobbed out to Thanos though

Strange was great :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Truth Train



Scarlet Witch nearly corpsed up that sucker on her own, fool! She ain't a jobber!



Is asleep. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thought long and hard about Asuka's best matches before posting them.

(Did forget to number them but nobody's perfect :shrug)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Created a decent thread that I'm too lazy to post in. If you made it top 5 matches I would. 10 requires too much thought. :side:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The one user I would be willing to bend such sacred rules for...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes bending the rules.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If you ask Pavo you'd like to bend over for a dick wangling prostitute. Luckily I know better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Took me out of his ignore list 4 times


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Could always make it 5.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

5 Time! 5 Time! 5 Time! 5 Time! 5 Time!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp is cool.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wears a top hat.

And makes it work!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right! I own three. 

Loves his daughter?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have a meltdown when I sent him certain reps he doesn't care for, unlike Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am gonna send you one of the reps Nostalgia sent me, you probably are gonna block me :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The last rep I sent you I also sent Phantom for a laugh. :shrug


Included Asuka and Rhea in his top 10.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good bro


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does the womens rankings


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Votes in them


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A good bro?

Must investigate further.

zrc:

Confirmed good bro.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has added some Strangeness to their profile


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Scarlet Witch. :woo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Had the honor of watching and cheering for the IIconics live even if he denies it


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We can unite to fight the real enemy: Carmella fans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dance break!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Moderates the favorites contest.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fellow Charlynch fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Dance break!!!


TBH I kinda dig Face Carmella. That is my dark secret. 
*
HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has dark secrets.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope, that's the only one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Phantom dark secret: Likes the IIconics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm on his mind a lot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a mind. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he has a mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will one day find a mind.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kept that avatar for longer than I thought he would. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is open minded


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Despite being annoying makes me laugh more than most people on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charmed by the Green Goblin.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Saw Hotel Transylvania and sat there loudly correcting the movie's inaccuracies regarding each monster's lore.

An educational public service I'm sure everyone was thankful for.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Voted for the IIconics :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has no pros to say about me :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreading the Strangeness.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Redeemable qualities.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Mordy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not Mordy either roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devoid of mordiness. :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a happy soul :dance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not always... but in general.

Doesn't hate Kairi. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought you liked me









Is good tricking people in thinking that he likes you


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The black background in his avatar is very nice.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra said:


> The black background in his avatar is very nice.


Yeah, it's a shame something in the middle ruins it.


Fan of The Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I thought you liked me


Awww. No.

Fan of not being Mordy. :fact


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tries really, really hard to find Phantom Stranger whenever the DCU intro plays.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby Riott fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Trigon.


I see you.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Respects the Queen of the Geeks.

Edit: Wishes more people were me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably. Who is she.


Likes What We Do in the Shadows.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby is Queen Geek, that was for Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do respect her... but "Queen of the Geeks?" :hmm

:asuka's got some serious geek cred...

Devoted to Rue-Rue.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka has dunked Ruby's head in the toilet. She's no geek.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alpha geek.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posted a funny picture of AJ about to punch a sailor girl.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed his avi


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

He noticed!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has an avi of the 2nd-best mummy and the 4th-best Chris Lee Hammer role.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Praise for the *1st best* Mummy ('59) is always welcome.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The '32 Mummy is the Kana vs. Meiko Satomura of mummy movies.

Probably hasn't read enough Doctor Strange to know that he is vastly superior to Raven; he will one day see the light.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Strange is an ass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, in terrible modern comics that don't count because they suck.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Romanticizing the good ol' days.

I wouldn't know I've not read a superhero comic in a loooong time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange in the '60s and '70s: :lenny :dance

Strange now: :hutz :no unch

Doesn't read modern Strange. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unwilling to accept substandard Strange!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy, son!

#TeamNoStarWars roud


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Like Alec Guinness, too cool for Space Fairy Tales.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mentioned Skippy????










:banderas

EDIT: Ninja'd me=No Pros


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Makes Peyton relevant in the most irrelevant places.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, I just don't like THAT space fairytale.

Dormammu's bestie.

:bye


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What other space fairy tales are there? (I never saw Flash Gordon)

Tolerant of cosmic evil.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still mourning the break up of his favorite squad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:hmm


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Couldn't say anything nice and thus said nothing at all. How nice.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a gimmick, even though it's terrible. Still a pro though. Makes him more memorable than some of the jobbers on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a 12-year-old from 1976.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Turned Face after a brief Heel run.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fellow Seth fan (Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Excited about Moxley's future


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made Mayu smilies. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bumps these threads regularly to make sure they don't die.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will soon be Earth's mightiest Mayu fan! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only if you drug me. 


Passionate about his interests. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not kneel to Phantom's false prophets.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me laugh with his reply in the con thread.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a sassy side to him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Recognises my great personality.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sassy Southern Belle.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never grow up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know what they say about imitation...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Great sense of humour


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will bite back if needed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is from Middle Earth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is omnipresent.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always likes the reps I send him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sent me some rep even though I hadn't been Online for weeks. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here. :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a groovy avatar


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gave me a Winona rep once. 










Edit: Has never given me a Winona rep. Probably brushes his teeth well, idk... >_>


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Twice

Has a good memory


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldn't wear a banana hammock.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Able to make me smile over the internet. Not an easy task. :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :becky2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hates me more than most.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's true. roud


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's damn true! :kurt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So much hatred!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a pure soul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insults are for the other thread.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is representing the JOY of Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted Yuffie. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Recently liked one of my posts :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was nice to me at one point in 2018. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

8 year veteran.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

He lives in Australia! HE RIDES KANGAROOS TO WORK LIKE A BADASS! :lenny


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Studied my culture in depth.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a love/Hate relationship with NZers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possible Hobbit.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okay okay I will give you some personal info on my height of 193cm happy now?

I'm probably closer to an Uruk Hai.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is tall. Probably one of the Men. Or is he Sauron himself? :hmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Possible cockwomble of Bagend.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Possible goblin from the Misty Mountains


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likely an undercover Maiar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Definitely not Gollum


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Could be The Balrog of Moria or at least one of them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You seen me? Nope no goblin. More a frisky elf. Who likes to drug Legolas and take him up the Fanghorn Forest. 

A good bro.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a crush on Legolas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm Galadriel's disappointing hippie sister.

Was not in the Hobbit trilogy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Related to an Elf.

(Where's my green rep?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lost in the mail.

Will move on.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has developed more cons about himself:armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Herself?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes to try convincing me of his secret identity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Her?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate the GOAT. :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listens to my daily nonsense and doesn't judge.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undoubtedly one of the nice guys here.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a dry sense of humor.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gives himself compliments. :aryep

Edit: Is looking forward to Styles vs. Rollins. :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Avoids the WWE section. 

Probably for the best. So many people shit on Rollins there. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows the WWE section is just full of people shitting on everyone & everything.

I did visit there a bit today, I regret it. :aryep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likeable poster.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likeable poster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciates Peyton's posts


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably supports the proposition to put the IIconics on our currency.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Knows the WWE section is just full of people shitting on everyone & everything.
> 
> I did visit there a bit today, I regret it. :aryep


We do that in this section; it's just cute when we do it. 

Hammer fan. :lenny


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Appreciates the Hobbit but hates the movies for understandable reasons.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is 1/3 of the AJ Styles/Seth Rollins dual fan club(Non official).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting more often in this section now which is good so I don't have to reply to certain people as much.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Put me over in the slightest manner thanks Haitch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want to reply to me. roud

Styles:

Probably clean.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Adorable. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually uses the :anna

Why does nobody use :anna :anna :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I use the :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gave me another Winona. :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got some Ruby Riot rep from me because I'm a nice guy like that :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gave me some Kate Micucci rep. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will probably give me some :anna when he gets around to it


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sent me a nice Asuka rep because he's a wonderful human being.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Called me a wonderful human being, now I feel all warm and fluffy inside


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will get some rep from me after I spread the love.

Anna:

Delightful ninja.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Also deserves some Ruby Riott rep...

Edit: I would a Ruby to Phantom too if only I were allowed. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would rep me. Shucks.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spared me the pain of pointing out my punctuation error. :cry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't make a mistake.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent me some thick Io rep. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The other Hikaru Shida fan. :mark

NO:

Not the worst ninja.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Coloured outside the lines but was strong enough to make peace with it.

Edit: Forgives my lagging.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joke post applicable to all of us... clever.

EDIT:

Still edited. Good man.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Classic animation. Most delightful.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably knows I was a huge Winona fan back in the day.

Winona was my original Aubrey.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The other Meiko Kaji fan :JLC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gogo Yubari fan. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might be happy when the women's rankings get posted.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does the womens rankings


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrates Peyton in said rankings. :armfold

I'm guessing, I haven't looked at them tbh. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna again.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes Winona because she's like Aubrey (but with range).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I liked WR back when she was hip with the kids; pre-Aubrey days, my friend. I like Aubrey because she's like the Winona of the Twitter Age. 

Knows that Dwight Frye was the true star of Dracula.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is looking forward to FFVII Remake

Will be excited if Yuffie is revealed at E3 next month.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. Still need to finish Kingdom Hearts 3 and play Mass Effect 2, tho.

Enjoys the 2nd-best version of Suspiria.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

D










EDIT 

Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks the IIconics are fine, fine, FIIIINEEEE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine. They're fine. Just. Fine. FINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Hates Asuka less now. :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Likes good music! Alice is awesome. He used to drink with these mad lads right here!










Left to right: John "BAH GAWD" Lennon, Anne Murray, Harry Nilsson, Alice Cooper and Mickey Dolenz (The Monkees) 

They even had a cool sign! :lenny










:banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows of the true Hollywood Vampires. :anna


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Knows of the true Hollywood Vampires. :anna


Gave validation to my crazy obsession with being a Classic Rock/Beatles historian! :delrio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm hopelessly obsessed with many strange and/or esoteric things; I appreciate my fellow obsessives. 

Have some more Alice:










Passionate.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spreading positivity lately :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks of me as a friend, sort of. :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's okay in my books.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Exists.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes me laugh through text :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is here more often now. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worthy of :cool2.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just listed some cool Phantomy video game songs on that thread \m/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes my posts in the Summer Rae thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes being liked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will use an IIconics sig on my birthday :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fed that dog I hope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend to all animals.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Friend to all monsters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a cool Asuka avatar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems like an optimistic fellow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We get along just fine despite being a part of the worst fanbase :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't want to murder me because we like different wrestlers :anna

Some people still don't seem to get that concept of liking different things.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably one of those classy British people and not like a soccer hooligan or prostitute murderer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got some Ruby Riot rep :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will soon receive MYSTERY REP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O :dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bye for now <3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice guy. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't mind Sally Hawkins.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Completely agrees with my opinions on vampire movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure... let's go with that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Might jump in front of a bullet for me.

I would for him. 

Only rubber bullets though, I'm not ready to die today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would definitely take a rubber bullet for him.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Would pretend to take a bullet but end up taking it anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes this section fun, and I like his personality.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has goals this year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate the Kabuki Warriors. :woo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I never hated Asuka/Kairi.

Is happy that I don't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is happy that I'm happy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Old school tastes and.....

So traditional......It's unconditional

One two...

I'm marching for you....

I've got your number....

Yeah I don't think your ready...





Alright I'll stop couldn't help myself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Remembers things for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows what happened on The 7th Day Of July 1777


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Friendly :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoys my Peyton posts in his wall and when I mention him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fills my wall with beautiful women. :aryep

Is that Emma in the second picture? :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes it is

Too bad that since she revealed her skin condition she isn't posting as many sexy pics as she used to.

Fellow perv :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can take banter on the chin, and dish it back.

You'd be very welcome in the UK.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Beautiful avatar


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fellow New Day fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not as depressed as I expected for Ruby's injury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posted a gif of Olivia Wilde


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a gif of Olivia. Olivia in that movie banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is enjoying that Olivia Wilde gif. :aryep


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

A wonderful human being in the form of an avatar and online forum account.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just put the cheesiest bigger smile on my face.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wonderfuuuullll!

You know he's so Wonderfuuuullll!

And he now's it toooooooooo!

Paul Orndorff is working his magic today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WF's resident classic movie buff :bjpenn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has been posting again :anna


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

- fan of becky :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a pretty good list of Favourite Wrestlers. :anna

You're missing Seth, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will see Brightburn. :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is keeping the Hikaru Shida thread alive because I'm too lazy to roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cares about Hikaru Shida. roud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gave me some groovy book suggestions. :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gives me Ruby reps. :cozy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fan of Black Sunday, one of the greatest VAMPIRE movies of all time.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

A fan (and misinterpreter) of greatness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know you're talking to someone who has spoken to Barbara Steele, right? 

Loves Hammer.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wouldn't waste Barbara's time with such issues.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He suggested the name Manhandle Slam for Becky Lynch's new impact-finisher


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Recognizes my creative potency and would not throw the awesome script I wrote in the bin just 10 minutes before Raw goes on the air.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'd respectfully toss his script in the bin at the very least 20 minutes before RAW goes on the air.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sends good reps. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A regular again


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Suffers through a RAW to see the IIconics. I'm that done with WWE, that I can't even watch for my "man crush" Seth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Adorable Anna.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Adorable Aubrey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frozen pizza connoisseur.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Respects my Pizza obsession.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks of me when he sees Hikaru Shida. roud


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Staying out of the WWE/aew fan wars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Typical cereal-obsessed Westerner.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't post Hikaru Shida gifs.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not mark out for every joshi wrestler.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sent me a nice Heidi Lovelace rep.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a cute signature.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sends me Ruby Reps. Did send me the same one twice but *that's OKAY!* :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't mind getting the same rep twice. I'm sorry. 

When I have to rep about 15 other people, I sometimes make mistakes. :side:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knows Bob Ross is the best.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows Life is just full of happy little accidents.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Such generosity with the reps. Makes many a day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't complained about the rep I sent him :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Heart was in the right place.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We could probably have a decent conversation about Hammer.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

TRIGON:

Said the magic word :mark






PHANTOM:

Will post Hikaru Shida before the end of the day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

he has to sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hates me 90% of the time roud


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

it's easy too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His lust is so sincere.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can detect lust in forum posters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have any pros, which makes easy to talk about him in the cons thread :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is lying but he's being funny about it. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

he... exists


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have anything good to say about Nostalgia roud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Consistent


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Aprooved the latest Peyton pic :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

clings to Peyton like ribs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Surprisingly thinks that's a pro, even I think that's a con

Or maybe he is in the wrong thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm on the right thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where he belongs.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

in the dumpster?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not in the dumpster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The loony bin.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Looney toon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Valkyrie is a groovy Defender.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

the best


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The second-best female Defender, for sure.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hypnotic Winona repper.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tu es bizarre, j'aime ça.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes _some_ good video games.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sees the best in people, even in someone like Nostalgia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend to all, even the Becky fans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Groovy man.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems the type of guy who could tell you a lot of funny stories.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Though it may be odd to say of a man whose true identity is unknown to me, he strikes me as a man of candor.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder if he smokes dope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was right about his judgment about me. :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Perhaps that is why I like you, though we disagree on... everything.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Nos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Odd poster... but he seems to be a good fellow.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has good taste in WF posters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is correct.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a great sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

still hasn't blocked me, so no.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is as delightful as I am.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Asuka fan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Attitude fan


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

active cool bean


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

not so active cool bean


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't pretend that we are friends


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

why would I? we aren't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom is friend to all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

we aren't talking about you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like being talked about.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what is going on here :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fellow :asuka fan.

Back to normal! :mark


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Asuka fan as i dont know what wrestlers they are into


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has Tyrion beat in longevity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wouldn't hurt Jill Valentine.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

knows Tyrion has consistency in his posting and his opinions. i've seen him around for the better part of 14-15 years and know he sticks to his beliefs and his thoughts.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Even if they're wrong.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is in his usual mood today/tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

styles fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is from a neighbouring country while I have never actually heard someone say Straya instead of Australia I assume that's what it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not an Anti-Stratfordian. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

gorgeous boy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brutally Honest


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

honestly wrong.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes The Phantom.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a passion for annoying Mr Green I guess it can be entertaining sometimes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a stuffed bird.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

big bird.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GET IT AWAY!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I actually love the Muppets/Henson in general. A small section of the lair is dedicated to 'em.

Posted Big Bird.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

From my city.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Remembers when we used to talk back in the day.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't mind me calling him Nos.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

From the good hemisphere.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of the Rubes.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fan of Miss Madness.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fan of Prince Ali.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs Hedwig and the Angry Inch.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has sided with the French, They have good food after all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They also gave us Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liked a post in the Peyton thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Knows Kate Micucci was too good for Big Bang Theory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The fourth Kate Micucci non-hater. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know her to hate her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fellow Toku fan



Lord Trigon said:


> Knows Kate Micucci was too good for Big Bang Theory.


Like thats hard


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spams Scarlett Bordeaux in boring threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Approves of spam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I sure do


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We are in agreement.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a cute IIconics pic on my wall roud


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Stood by the IIconics even when everyone else called him crazy, along numerous other things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still has hopes for the Squad to reunite and do something of notice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows they won't be reforming.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

His shock will only be eclipsed by his delight when they finally do.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mustafa Ali fan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Green rep'd me the other day.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably not watching super showdown. Which is a pro.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm waiting for the upload on stream actually.

Has his reasons for not being interested in Showdown.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Like not caring about anyone on the card 

WIll probably fast forward a lot of it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Misses my presence in a certain thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is starting to feel bad for the IIconics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes to post


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not worthy of a Timon. But had a few Scars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His cat...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Searched for dat Margaret Qualley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enjoys ONA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Only one here with any culture... :quite


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will watch Table for 3 featuring the Squad after RAW this Monday


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Got that right! :mark

Hopefully the meat bag makes a cameo along with the flatulence that accompanies it. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't understood that reference


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Definitely needs to watch the Riott Squad's Ride Along episode, which is the best episode of that show. 

Unbiased opinion.

...Like seriously, they almost die in it. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best episode of Ride Along










And Peyton in that white t-shirt :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/BitesizedMinorBarebirdbat.webm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Acknowledges Mordy is half right. That was a great episode, just not the best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MEW wens3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Anything is groovy with him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy buries himself on a regular basis.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasn't mentioned by me as the worst poster on the forum, even if I really wanted to. Mostly because people would have had asked "Who?"


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is humble to an extent.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Would follow Professor Styles right off the edge of the Earth. :genius


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Recently repped me


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gave me some great Peyton pics via rep


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is lucky I green repped him for what he said about Nos before I could red rep him for what he said about the Riott Squad.

Edit: Sweet Anthrax song.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Edited his post after being ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's cute.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is always spicing things up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New Smash DLC, boy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Only missing one tooth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a title


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

One of the many jobbers I will carry to a 5 star bout while restoring its prestige. What an honour.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows that 2+2=5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

2 + 2 = 22


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

21+1=22


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Genuinely made me crack a smile.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Found joy here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of JOY


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

A heavenly joy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pretty.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sig pays tribute to the Riott Squad (feat. Liv driving).


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a great sense of humor


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sends me the best reps. :thumbsup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Won the WF Intercontinental Championship clean without any shenanigans


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sees me as a babyface. :bayley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has won more championships on WF than Ruby has in WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Possibly the best pure athlete in all of Wrestling Forum, tremendous upside in this young blue chipper. Great defensive lineman from Peruvian State. :bahgawd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Defended the IIconics :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't mind the Riott Squad constantly burping and talking with their mouths full on Table For 3. :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

So perfect that he managed to kill the cons thread. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thread killer roud


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Embraces The Nightmare...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posted the future 3rd IIconic... :bayley


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has this awesome new gimmick where he double posts on purpose. :rock1


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has my favourite IC Title design in his avatar.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Good taste in IC titles.

Probably wishes it was his... :trips2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has done a good job at restoring the prestige of the IC Title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always sends good reps


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not an Anti-Stratfordian. :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has returned after a lengthy absence.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Noticed. Shucks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is well liked here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

didn't take a long enough break.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So, that reads like an insult... but it's in pros... So, it's good that I didn't stay gone long enough?

Terrible troll.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Excellent thread-awareness.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I was aware.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, you weren't. I made you aware.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Helpful to Z.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Understands my altruistic ways.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Last of a dying planet found in a cornfield in Kansas sent here to be our hero and inspiration.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> No, you weren't. I made you aware.


i was aware before you even mentioned it.

Knows the original poster is a moron.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still feuding with ECWRAWSMACKDOWN.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has an IC title belt, I have a replica current IC title.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord Trigon said:


> Still feuding with ECWRAWSMACKDOWN.


we never feuded.


Has one of those usernames that everyone had when it was 2007.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

An okay guy despite constantly skipping me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I replied with a thing for you.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ahh I didn't get it at first Fair enough.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wants to put his IC title up against mine in a ladder match.










There can be only one!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You would end up with neither.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sees that as pro... meaning he believes I would be freed up for a run at the top of the card.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Endorses my headliner potential. That means a lot. roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp for you. :dance


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

A fan of Earth's Mighiest Hero.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Successfully defended his IC Title in a close, hard-fought contest :clap


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Recognizes my legitimate accomplishment. :becky2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Will shake my hand and act sportingly when I take that belt from him one day :anna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would be a solid babyface champion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Toni Time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Agrees that Alexa is lacking a couple of inches to be the hottest woman in WWE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posts awesome picts/gifs in the Hot Summer thread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a lovely person :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Same


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Able to rep him without getting that stupid spread message :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rocking a new killer Leanna Decker avi :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Approves of my avi :JLC3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everybody Loves CJ, coming to Netflix soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can be funny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is more friendly with me recently. :hmm:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is English.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Respects Lisa Marie Varon's work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So precious... and Asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missed my ugly mug.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Always has the right gif.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice guy. :anna


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Is an awesome guy! :garrett2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows this Woman is hot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciate the greatness of Tenille Dashwood.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enables my pervy behaviour


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Posts hot Peyton pics regularly, That's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fan of The Phenomenal One.



StylesClash90 said:


> Posts *hot Peyton* pics regularly, That's not a bad thing at all.


That's an oxymoron.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fellow CharLynch fan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Evaded the Supernova.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably washes his hands.

Wasp.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes my posts in the Kairi thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posts Kairi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Groovy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

One of his favourite characters is a character played by Lilly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida and Wasp... :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is representing Francoise Hardy by having his name in french. A true devotee.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a username that sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Best Ruby repper. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will put me as the best Ruby Repper after he checks his rep page. :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Legit made me lol with that one. :anna


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

They have an avant-garde avatar


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Has The Rock as an avatar.

:garrett2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

National treasure avatar.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't know Halle Berry was 52.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is nice... in his own way


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is also nice. A sweet shaven Pavo who happens to be a Serial Royce Offender


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is located inside their custom title


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I miss you D'Lo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah , I stick mostly to the fan threads these days, z.

Makes the cool Women Wrestler Nominations threads


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

you need to venture in the 3 things thread. We all miss you.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Great show avatar. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool guy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Likes some awesome bands


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

GOAT Toyota in sig. :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gave us Raven.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Realising the benefits of going part time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is missed (Phantom)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fan of The Empress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brought this thread back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has replaced AZA with Robin :mark


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Has a Taylor Swift avatar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of TAY


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has Asuka listed as one of his favourites wrestlers, albeit in the worst spot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves GOAT Simone Simons...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fair minded Flair fan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Contributed to this section by creating a thread.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Praised me.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

From one of the better hemispheres.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gave us Raven.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has positive energy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Double post. :side:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Was humble enough to not use that double post as an opportunity to say something positive about himself.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've done that before so.. 

Has an Asuka avatar.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still sticks with the same avatar, I guess it's original to only keep one.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Is a Bliss loyalist


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of Toni Storm...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Posted that magnificent booty

:book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was created by Ant-Man.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Lana...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Also likes Lana :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Appreciates Lana...


Ummmmm...



Repped me Robin. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciates Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Repped me Robin first! :mark #trendsetter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So much for "I'll be over her in a couple days".....who could've seen that coming. Oh yeah, me.

Recognizes the new Doctor Strange movie as the most exciting thing in Marvels current Phase 4 line up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, it's not my fault that Robin is an absolute icon!










Loves that Joker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's kind of your fault that you think that.

Used a Batman '89 reference from my favourite scene in that movie. 

"I know what you're saying? Where can I get these fine new items? Well, that's the gag! Chances are, you bought 'em already! AHAHAHAHAHA!"

And gave me a new Joker picture to add to my folder that I've never seen before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My totally groovy, multilingual, code-cracking, sardonic, international crime-solving, nerdy band geek/'80s lesbian/cinephile best friend shall be respected, sir!

Stands by the GOAT. :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I don't think I will. 

Knows being the GOAT gets you stuff like this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157516117755043841


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys Kill Bill, the movie starring Robin's mom.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

enjoys stranger things, rightly so


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of Dark Souls III


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is also hyped for Birth of Violence next month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Put some Kairi on my wall :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blonde PEY avi.



Purgatory said:


> Is also hyped for Birth of Violence next month.


Some good stuff coming soon: Tool and Lana Del Rey new albums coming out this month too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciates blonde PEY


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a Jon Moxley fan, apparently.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that Kofi as champion specially for this long is a joke.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Agreed entirely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is amazingly against Kofi as WWE Champion. Not so "pro WWE". They'd be disappointed. :henry3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

All things run it's course eventually.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fan of The Bex


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> All things run it's course eventually.


His title run ran its course at WrestleMania 35.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Recognizes that Kairi has some talent, despite not liking her because she may hurt Asuka's career


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has, not may.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that Asuka being stuck in the tag division is an absurdity.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Also thinks the women's division Needs Sasha Banks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fellow fan of The Queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

MEW :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows that MEW is best.

But do they do know anything about MEW as MYSTERIO?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has probably been to Dark Paradise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a nice guy.....most of the times.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Amiable dingus.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fun fact: It was Lilly's birthday a couple of days ago. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday, Movie Wasp!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

excellent taste in films

(i watched the dr strange movie recently, wasn't bad)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, I dig it. They did right by the master mage. 










Fellow Stranger Things fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Deep Purple


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kate :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

huge anime/comic book fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NEW PAGE! :mark

Fan o' the best Batman movie.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

indeed. i stiil rate nicholson's joker as the best, and that movie as one of the best batman films. it still has it flaws though....e.g joker killing bruce's parents in flashback? lol what is this drivel

also, fan of masked things. phantoms, kana, couldn't think of a third one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spirit 










Kato and The Green Hornet










Dr. Phibes











Christiane Génessier










Jushin "Thunder" Liger










Doctor Strange










Mayu Iwatani










Santo










And many more!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

too many masks 

what have i started


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Did I make it here in time for the Mask Fiesta?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cares about me. :bjpenn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No one cares about Phantom. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I do

Just like I am the only one who cares about the Iiconics :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No one cares about Phantom. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is wrong, we care about our MEW loving Stranger


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

fellow becky & dark souls fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend of the world, enemy of Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

not sure about the world, second part is correct

friendly neighbourhood phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes magical joshi robins.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is being funny again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend... good.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Such bravery in the face of the tyrannical Witch's Council.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can probably palm a coin.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not again... :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has strong bone density because he drinks his malk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Under the protection of Nabu.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His new Winona Ryder obsession is SIGNIFICANTLY easier to deal with than his Robin obsession.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, it's a very old obsession. 

For some unfathomable reason, our current WWE favorites are similar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know. I meant it's new for this forum. 

We're both cursed to know what talent is.

Is very nice to everyone.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls out Mordy on his bullshit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't said anything negative about my obnoxious Robin from Stranger Things obsession.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I owe you one Lauren.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Funny and smart guy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flattery will get you everywhere. I'll send you some good rep tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a fun one.

Digs the Mako Mori movie.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes this GIF: :no


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quick and nimble.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Would love to travel this way:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

enjoys asuka/kana beating the shit out of things

also, i saw the latest spiderman movie today

was ok. felt like i was missing a lot of info, but there's a couple of avengers movies + another spiderman movie i've not seen so i'll get caught up on them and will prob make more sense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That would probably help. 

I loved it, but that was largely due to Mysterio and the Magical Mysterio Tour. Fishbowl Joe has always been my favorite Spidey villain, and THAT illusion sequence was just :banderas.

Saw the Fishbowl Joe movie.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is a huge spiderman fan

i liked jake's performance as mysterio, was good. i've always felt he's a bit underrated, but maybe i'm wrong and everyone loves him & he's rated about right, nowadays?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has also done a SL1 run of Dark Souls 3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Lana Del Rey :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake G gets plenty o' love these days. I dig 'im; he was phenomenal in Nightcrawler.

Friend to all.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i suspected as much. i've liked him since donnie darko (which was 2000 years ago now) & jarhead

makes peace, not chaos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Groovy sig

EDIT

Cool username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll give you a moment to edit.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> Groovy sig
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Cool username


lol

phantom 

- forgot to include 'dingus'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In the wrong thread... but is still a great person.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has an enjoyable new sig


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is without question one of the WF good guys


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Randy Orton :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of Charlynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't mind my laziness. 










EDIT:

Ditto.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is wonderfully lazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

winona ryder fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is now a regular. 

This section ain't what it was, but it's still pretty groovy. Glad to have ya. :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Knows the section wasn't good anymore once I took a long absence.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, that's it. Case closed.

Humble.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Anything but humble :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I tone done my boastfulness here, my dear one.

Probably dug that Charlotte thing.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

continues to spread the word of robin

re-watching season 3 (again again) and it's holding up nicely


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Recognizes the One True Queen's greatness.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is continuing the Robinathon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Voted for Peyton :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voted for :asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pity vote, I feel sorry for her and if anyone should have taken the tag titles from my girls it should have been her and Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still a vote! :mark

P.S. I gave Peyton an honorable mention.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates that TAY's fashion style is influenced by Françoise Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates that Françoise Hardy inspired TAY's fashion style.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted a visual representation of what "perfect" means.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows about perfection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys the second-best version of Suspiria.

Also, 










Mordy:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Ember is boring.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Delightful.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Loyalty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that groovy Anya.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Accepted Io.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted a gif of Hiroyo Matsumoto, Meiko Satomura, and friend.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is whored out on rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the nice thread, right?

Okay.

Finds JOY in MAGIK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still has hope in seeing Magik in the big screen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haha nope.










Peyton's champion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

enjoys brunettes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Part of the Elite Soulsborne Club


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

not sure about that, i haven't completed a dark souls game naked with bare fists emoting after each dodge 

is eternally positive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fan of The Queen :woo


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> Fan of The Queen :woo


:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs Noomi Rapace.










Tag:

Guess I'm it...

ROBIN!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a good memory :anna



Tag89 said:


> :lauren


:woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has no cons.



And now you owe me one of those. :woo


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is proof that you can be a nice person while liking terrible wrestlers










- edit, ninja'd

phantom of the no cons


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Being nice to Phantom


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Knows me > Priscilla Kelly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not rude to the IIconics


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

posts less iconics than they used to


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dislikes preachy vegans :JLC3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is back :yay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is happy to see CJ back 

Also fan of the greatness that is Charlynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool avatar :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Never said a bad thing on WF.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes aj styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great poster.

Today's theme is The Magic of Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes old things, the older the better


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is okay for a Bliss hater compared to others.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is fairly normal compared to some piss fans

i.e is highly unlikely to have a shrine made out of froth in their basement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted MEW to cheer me up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Loves Robin.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

also loves robin, quite hugely


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is a good guy....when he wants to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't go light when it comes to his obsessions, just like me.

EDIT - Damn.

I don't know. You like the games section, that's a pro.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Appreciates Sami Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Appreciates Sami Zayn.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also a good guy.

Eh, still stands.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is delightfully lazy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good... guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posts MEW


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No pros detected


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's just mean.

Passionate.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Maggie Rhee :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

appears to like maggie rhee


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes The Bex :becky


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Has an avatar of queen Lana Del Rey.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I looking forward to Norman ****ing Rockwell!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is optimistic about sasha returning

(oh you sweet summer child)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate Kate Micucci! :yay


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> I looking forward to Norman ****ing Rockwell!


Same! I can't wait.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excited.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't know it but is in good with Artemis. :thumbsup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still loyal to the Squad despite being broken up and no longer on tv :applause


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Understands Squad is 4 life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The other Kate Micucci non-hater. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Knows the ukulele is an underrated instrument.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made this goober happy:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes lucy from big bang theory (if my eyes are working correctly)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. She played Lucy. She's also an amazing human and I love her. :woo


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Likes classic movies. :anna2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows that Maya Hawke is the future


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Megadeth :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

Damn. Right.










The REAL Empress of Tomorrow... :banderas

EF:

Pretty.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

kana hawke

maya urai

gg world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will produce my Maya Hawke/Kana buddy cop series. :mark


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Oooh! 100% on board with this idea. :mark

Can I be in it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You can be the Chief of Police.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

president of kanastan


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Liked some of my posts.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> You can be the Chief of Police.


I love it, Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanna play Belligerent Wino #4 in the pilot?

Ma:

Doesn't approve of Kana's methods... but recognises that she gets results.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

corrupt police chief sounds better

gives enjoyable rep messages/pictures


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tag89 said:


> president of kanastan


I demand a recount.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I expect to die soon. You may take over after that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna protect us from the great beyond


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Soon to be a Françoise Hardy super-fan! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Lauren Cohan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlynch fan :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gets along with most.

Tip: If a guitarist says they'll only be gone for a minute, they're lying.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

vicious bex stan

ninja'd, smh

plays guitar. possibly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. I pull rabbits, but I'm working with a guitarist... who still isn't back.

Respects Kairi Sane. :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

typical guitarist

anna kendrick/10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got a text from her. I think I'm leaving soon.

Keeping this section alive. 

Ditto for Mordy and ef.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is fighting for justice for Asuka


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

vicious bex stan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You know it :becky

Soulsborne fan \m/


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Always has some nice art in the avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seems groovy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

confirmed groovy

groovy.gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fairly groovy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i'm not blonde tho

massive comic book fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates wisdom:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoyed the Iiconic rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll miss him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna be missed :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates sexy TAY picts...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

:lauren

pic aside, makes good posts, is easy going


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is to Alexa Bliss what Doctor Strange is to the dread Dormammu.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is dr strange


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows the ordeal that is beating Sister Friede solo at SL 1


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciated the rep I sent him :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent me a lovely rep :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

huge stranger things fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed avi/sig :homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is still here :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

makes excellent posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overly complimentary of me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still not an Anti-Stratfordian! :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

still in the catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ally.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Prevented The Change :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It happened like this:










Friend to all, including :asuka and :miz fans.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

also a friend to all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Who can turn the world on with her smile? 
Who can take a nothing day, and suddenly make it all seem worthwhile? 
Well, it's you girl, and you should know it...
...with each glance and every little movement you show it!

Love is all around, no need to waste it!
You can have the town, why don't you take it?
You're gonna make it after all!
You're gonna make it after all! 
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Friend of the world, enemy of no one I think


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're a good duo.

So...

*
One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight!
Schlemiel! Schlimazel! Hasenpfeffer Incorporated!
We're gonna do it!

Give us any chance - we'll take it!
Read us any rule - we'll break it!
We're gonna make our dreams come true...
...doin' it our way!

Nothin's gonna turn us back now!
Straight ahead and on the track now!
We're gonna make our dreams come true...
...doin' it our way!

There is nothing we won't try!

Never heard the word "impossible!"
This time, there's no stopping us!
We're gonna do it!

On your mark, get set and go now!
Got a dream and we just know now...
...we're gonna make our dream come true!
And we'll do it our way - yes, our way!
Make all our dreams come true!
And do it our way - yes, our way!
Make all our dreams come true...
...for me and you! 

*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An IIconic duo??????


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're out. Who wants to be my Laverne?!











Digs House.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves dat MEW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted MEW in sexy clothes :homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted MEW... still counts


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Encouraging the MEW-a-thon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

posted a picture that wasn't peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Robin's Philosophy Day! :mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166466312702324736

Everyday is Robin's Philosophy Day.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dingus. ice cream. data. steve sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So wise. roud


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

flatters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a love projectile ability.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a nice avi now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes gross things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreading art.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Has a strange but good taste in art .


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Positive. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Lauren Mayberry (?)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not so serious


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

vicious victoria stan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs the Queen of Summer 2019:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a cool person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia approves.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is excited for Asuka's YouTube channel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nonstop Asuka content?










Likes the spooky stuff.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes addams family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom's Phun Phact: I was at the interment of Ken Weatherwax, the original Pugsley.

Yay?

Digs Strange in the movies.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

original OG

still prefer the 90s movies tho

ye, i'm not overly fond of cumberland, but enjoyed him as the dr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both are brilliant. The series was subtle and subversive; the movies introduced the creepy clan to a new generation.

Cumberbatch is not MY Strange, but I dig 'im in those flicks.

Beyond groovy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Good guy :anna


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Helps me keep The Miz thread alive.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Baron Corbin :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Repped me the Riott Squad reunion photo that was at one point going to be my new sig. :thumbsup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lives in the same part of the World as me.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seems like a lovely person.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Subscribed to The Empress' YouTube channel.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Becky Lynch fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum during a great year for wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still around.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will post Emma Stone gifs for the good of humanity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted Emma

Your reward...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks of that as a pro. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No pros detected.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Has a cool gif in the sig.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves Lana Del Rey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smiley.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has an enjoyable new avatar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Enjoys avatars despite not having one :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sometimes posts things that aren't Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My joshi-loving ally in the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread. :swanson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Knows :miz is awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Visually appealing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lauren :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Language


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows about a lot of stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows a lot about fried potatoes. :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a groovy avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Called an AZA gif "groovy." :O


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now knows that AZA is an ally because she is friends with DAK


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No longer using a Becky avi :anna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

D

One of the GOATs of this forum

EDIT

Mordy

:hmm

:hmm

Likes Moxley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Aj Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Now knows that AZA is an ally because she is friends with DAK


Everything about that baffles me... but cool. :anna

Doesn't hate ef, a Becky/Charlotte fan.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Good taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is one of the only people on this site who isn't going to end up in a fucking firepit for the rest of eternity.

Well, I assume anyway. Hopefully you're not Catholic or something. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Awww. :sadbecky

Dug that groovy Aquaman movie. :lenny


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nah I'm not Catholic. Not trying to get molested.

Appreciates hot asian wahmans, fellow brother of the faith. God bless.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't have personally anything against Catholic people though I have family who are Catholic, I would consider myself a Nondenominational Christian. Catholics definitely have some people in power who abuse it and a lot of corruption. I'm not a fan of the Catholic establishment. I'm full Christian though and my wife will be Christian and my kids will be raised in a Christian home. Anyways.

Has good taste in comedy. (Aubrey Plaza yummy)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not about abuse of power and whatnot, it's fundamentally different doctrine. They just made it all up! There's nothing they do, priests, confession, their version of communion, sacraments, beatification that you can find in the Bible. Jesus never said any of it. All He said was, if you believe I'm God and I paid for your sins and you believe that God raised me from the dead, you will be saved, to paraphrase that verse. That's it. There's nothing you have to do to gain admittance.

There's some nice people in the Catholic church, sure, just as much as there's some nice people in any religion, but it's different. They can claim the same god but they don't KNOW Him. He says it Himself in the Word, people are gonna come to Him on that day and say "Hey, I did all this stuff in your name, I prophesied in your name" and He's gonna say I don't know you, get out.

Loves Asuka...apparently. :side:


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> *It's not about abuse of power and whatnot, it's fundamentally different doctrine. They just made it all up! There's nothing they do, priests, confession, their version of communion, sacraments, beatification that you can find in the Bible. Jesus never said any of it. All he said was, if you believe I'm God and you believe that God raised me from the dead, you will be saved, to paraphrase that verse. That's it. There's nothing you have to do to gain admittance.*
> 
> There's some nice people in the Catholic church, sure, just as much as there's some nice people in any religion, but it's different. They can claim the same god but they don't KNOW him.
> 
> Loves Asuka...apparently. :side:


You are absolutely right. Though I would not say they do not know God. I have Catholic family from my Dad's side and I pray with them in the name of Jesus. They do practice a lot of stuff that was never in the bible. This why I do not identify as Catholic. I do love the people as we should love all people according to Jesus. I just can't really partake in it. All I know is Jesus can break through any barrier of religious labels and false doctrines. I am fully committed to Christ though I have been attending Nondenominational churches most of my adult life and I am member of my worship team. (I play guitar.) And I get the pleasure to lead worship every week and pour out the spirit of God on to others and uplift my community. Anyways.

Loves the fiend. (I love Bray Wyatt too)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

And yeah Catholics do weird stuff that is not biblical. I have heard them pray to the Virgin Mary even though that is completely against God's word. Mary was never a figure to be worshiped or prayed to. I always found that weird. We are supposed to only pray and worship in Jesus name (God).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, I love them too, that's why I wrote that out. When you love somebody, you tell them the truth. If I'm coming off as harsh, I get it, I'm trying to say this as non confrontational as I can, but I've got to be true to what it says in the Bible. I can't say that Catholics know Christ, I just can't. I mean I'm sure that there are Catholics that are born again, probably newly so, and they realize that something is wrong but it hasn't fully registered with them what it is, and the Holy Spirit will have to work them through that. I'm sure that is a thing, but all of that stuff they do, they are ADDING to salvation, and if you are adding anything to the Gospel, then it's not the Gospel. The Catholic system is all about trying to work their way into Heaven. This is what separates authentic, Biblical Christianity from every other system of faith on the planet and how you know it's the right system (well, along with actually feeling the presence of the Holy Spirit, which I have, and when you feel it, believe me, you know. There's nothing like it.). We're the ONLY one that isn't WORKING to get into Heaven, because according to the Bible, God has extended a GIFT to you. You don't work to get a gift, you take the gift. You were not good enough to get the gift and you will never be good enough to get the gift. All the intercessions from Mary and priests that are insanely unBiblical, the seven sacraments or whatever it is, Popes, it's a perversion of Christianity, it's Satan's counterfeit version of Christianity designed to lead people astray from God. The Catholic Church actually used to FORBID Catholics to read the Bible. Maybe they still do, I don't know, I know they used to.

This isn't to say that there aren't some lovely people in that system. It's just that they're being mislead and it's sad.

Anyway, this is a tangent that has gotten out of control. I don't know what other pros you have besides Jesus and being an Asuka fan. ~_~


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Hey, I love them too, that's why I wrote that out. When you love somebody, you tell them the truth. If I'm coming off as harsh, I get it, I'm trying to say this as non confrontational as I can, but I've got to be true to what it says in the Bible. I can't say that Catholics know Christ, I just can't. I mean I'm sure that there are Catholics that are born again, probably newly so, and they realize that something is wrong but it hasn't fully registered with them what it is, and the Holy Spirit will have to work them through that. I'm sure that is a thing, but all of that stuff they do, they are ADDING to salvation, and if you are adding anything to the Gospel, then it's not the Gospel. The Catholic system is all about trying to work their way into Heaven. This is what separates authentic, Biblical Christianity from every other system of faith on the planet and how you know it's the right system (well, along with actually feeling the presence of the Holy Spirit, which I have, and when you feel it, believe me, you know. There's nothing like it.). We're the ONLY one that isn't WORKING to get into Heaven, because according to the Bible, God has extended a GIFT to you. You don't work to get a gift, you take the gift. You were not good enough to get the gift and you will never be good enough to get the gift. All the intercessions from Mary and priests that are insanely unBiblical, the seven sacraments or whatever it is, Popes, it's a perversion of Christianity, it's Satan's counterfeit version of Christianity designed to lead people astray from God. The Catholic Church actually used to FORBID Catholics to read the Bible. Maybe they still do, I don't know, I know they used to.
> 
> This isn't to say that there aren't some lovely people in that system. It's just that they're being mislead and it's sad.
> 
> Anyway, this is a tangent that has gotten out of control. I don't know what other pros you have besides Jesus and being an Asuka fan. ~_~


Hey I absolutely agree with you and this line is spot on. "You don't work to get a gift, you take the gift. You were not good enough to get the gift and you will never be good enough to get the gift." God bless you brother.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God bless you too.

Now back to this game.

Ummm....I don't know, you play video games or something? :side:


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yesh JRPGs are what I enjoy most. Kingdom Hearts 3 was dope I played the crap out of the game. Highly looking forward to the FF7 remake. That new trailer was amazing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm. Different style of game than I play, but hey, if it's fun for you, good.

Bray Wyatt fan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Appreciates the greatness of the original Mass Effect trilogy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also appreciates the greatest of the Mass Effect trilogy. No original needed, Andromeda didn't become a trilogy. Nor should it have.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

good taste in films


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted a picture of a nice chair.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Marvelous


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fellow Drew McIntyre fan


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Has two of the best in the world as his avatar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is a fellow Phil Collins fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> Posted a picture of a nice chair.












27. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wont give up on this section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aw. Have the GOAT:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really wish this was the con thread right now.

Prefers Asuka to Kate Micucci.....although it takes my repeated insistence for him to admit that Asuka is better than his other favourites.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tarantino fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted sexy TAY...:yas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loves the ALIEN saga.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

does not like taylor swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows that Kate Micucci > Taylor Swift.










Let's go before D gets here.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

well ye

i hear the sound of the police @Dolorian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YOU CANNOT SILENCE THE TRUTH, D!!!











Keeping Kana alive in the Discord. :swanson


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

he(?) will try

and of course, vicious kana stan for life


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness, not aware that Micucci doesn't approves...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369679881137057792
Besides, this is the "pro" thread so...










@Tag89 knows The Bex is a GOAT.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Loves both Taylor and Lana Del Rey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ROBIN!! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clearly her evil twin, D. Nice try.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enables my obsession :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The last one I shall list something for.

Kairi fan. :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

oh is that so

dr strange


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

Has one of the best avatars :anna

EDIT

Tag89

Likes Becky :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I lied. 

Don't like D's wicked post, tag! :goaway Kate's evil sister says wacky stuff all the time!

Likes Jake G as Mysterio.

EF:

Likes E Lily as Wasp.

I'm out!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

but are you tho

:asuka


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes Asuka (Y)


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

seems like a fairly plesant person

likes sasha, also


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the discord


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dead on, despite being from the wrong side of the water :beckyhi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Introduce me to Leanna Decker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves this hipster icon:










She's a hipster, Mordy! Accept it!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Straight fire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't realize that was a pro to you. 

KanaChanTV subscriber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's not... not a pro.

Doesn't hate Skarlet.

My God, he actually doesn't hate a video game character I dig. :O


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I *like* Skarlet, in fact. You presume I don't because I like other characters more.

Likes Skarlet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I presume because we are exact opposites!

Except when it comes to :asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shares my most prominent obsession, and only my most prominent obsession, which is a con, however, the most important one is the one, if any to get right. 










When it comes to female wrestlers, you can call me the Highlander. There can be only one. :asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that Mass Effect Andromeda should be erased from the history books.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates the Icon of Summer 2019.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has all round good taste in things


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Gave me a lot of reputation points.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, it's one of our Asuka thread buddies! Groovy, man!

Loves that :asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreads the good word about Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tolerates my dumb posts.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Says weird things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates our greatest philosopher.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciates this pirate


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I used to think that thing at the bottom was a cat but now I know it's a clown. :jericho2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes Tool


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TAY


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is CJGOAT


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PEYTON


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Peyton is a pro, unlike most of the forum roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One of the main driving forces in the Summer Rae thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brought back the mighty Hsien-Ko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thought you would like that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not afraid to share his weird interests.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was the person above me when I decided to revive this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Realized that Nostalgia has no pros :anna


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He's nice fellow who knows his bible.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that Riho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has the Asuka clown smiley in his sig.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Megadeth \m/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stick with his favorites, despite their push


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lack of push. Not push.

Stick with his.....favourite, despite her lack of push. He claims to have others, you wouldn't know since he never talks about them. At least I talk about all of mine.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The other favorite I have is Kairi and she sees less action than the IIconics :shrug

I have Cole on my list because I made a deal with Marky :lol and while I like him, I don't like him THAT much

I talk plenty about Okada and Ishii in the NJPW section, especially Ishii


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brightens up my visitor wall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freakin' words, man.

Loves Mary Elizabeth Winstead, the GOAT.

BC:

Raven fan. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called MEW the GOAT...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fellow Roman fan!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Praises Peyton's looks :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one poster creepier than the Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am creepier than him, no pros :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His stupid "yeh-yeh" usertitle, whatever that means, reminded me of this quote from GTA V:






So, I watched that again. Lamar Davis is always fun.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

kana stan :asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becoming a discord regular


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

[hide][/hide]


Kratosx23 said:


> His stupid "yeh-yeh" usertitle, whatever that means, reminded me of this quote from GTA V:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like this post. I'm giving it the lowest score I've ever given anything.

7/10

Also, here's a reference explained:










Yé-yé was a style of pop music sung by female singers. 


Knows that the one lock that can't be broken is the Asuka Lock.










NO:

Digs Zelda.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charlotte broke it, sadly. As you know they'd make her. Dicks.....



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I don't like this post. I'm giving it the lowest score I've ever given anything.
> 
> 7/10


:grin2: It's so true.

Presumably knows that female singers are better than male ones. Albeit my favourite singer is a male.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nia broke it too, even before Charlotte

Corrects my english


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a gif of the true star of the Birds of Prey movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates Iconic Duos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted MEW and her sidekick :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom's Phun Phact: MEW was considered for the role of Harley in _Suicide Squad_.

Watched _Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_ because of an online kook.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually watched it because I find Kiernan Shipka cute :lol. Most of the tv shows I start to watch are because I find one of the characters hot :lmao

Also, MEW in the Harley outfit sodone

Started to pay more attention to the IIconics since he met me roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did not displease Kiernan Shipka: Destroyer of Worlds.








]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, I would let her "destroy" me for sure :book

Puts up with my pervy behaviour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You displeased her.










Digs that wacky House.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> You displeased her.


I... probably would >

Likes the 2nd best female tag team in WWE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyway...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a pro... at making bad jokes :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Isn't wrong.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phenomenal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does it with Flair.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All Kana, all the time! :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Used his particular sense of humour in the Rants section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just needed to kill time. 

Success.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Has a super cool sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Very positive.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Is very phantastical.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of Lana Del Rey


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Also appreciates the greatness of Lana Del Rey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice person.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows that Bliss is hot af


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

piss :lauren

is rightly fearful about kairi's future on the main roster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is still time for him to embrace his inner Swiftie...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leggy TAY :homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll embrace Swift when y'all embrace Françoise Hardy.










Isn't going to fancy jerk dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

refuses to embrace taylor swift


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooky.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates The Witches movie...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stands by their weird obsession. roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrestling Forum's mightiest Debbie Harry fan. :swanson


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Great magician!

So great, in fact, he's agreed to finance me (a dashing archeologist) and my partner (a Joe Pesci type) in our quest to find the ancient tomb of Princess Ananka, which is sure to go exactly as planned with absolutely no ancient beings kidnapping his tsundere daughter.

I got a good feeling about this! :thumbsup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What an obscure reference! roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Embraces Death :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still using a Becky Lynch avi, no pros :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You've become a parody of yourself.


Didn't direct that horrible "The Spirit" movie. :yay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows that Madness makes the Multiverse go around.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now recognizes Argento's "Suspiria" as the true "Suspiria!" :yay


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

always positive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would've enjoyed the "Stranger Things" spookhouse I went through last night.

They have a pop-up Scoops Ahoy in the park! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buys tickets to spookhouses instead of using that money for the betterment of mankind. :woo :dance :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did something to make himself happy :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't in green


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Discord regular


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Also a discord regular


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Very knowledgeable on WWE 2K games


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Knows how to play that Mafia game when it confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Ripley fan... believe it or not!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

stranger things spookhouse? interesting

spreads the good word of robin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows the secrets of The Ringed City


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed that awful Becky avi he used to have :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy! I saw a goober with an IIconics shirt on the train! That makes three! 

There are four IIconics fans! :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Confirming that the P virus is spreading roud


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It has nothing on the T Virus but good effort for trying.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Is from NZ. Choice.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Has an avatar of a Aussie actress.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows who Candy Floss is.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Also knows who Candy Floss is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is probably Candy Floss herself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking about Candy Floss! :mark










The next post better be about Candy Floss...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even better










So gorgeous :zayn3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:fuckthis

No pros.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally accepted that I have no pros roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Broke the streak of Candy Floss; will never receive pros from me again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only prose.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

too many


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kicks Mordy when he's down :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't hate Peyton posts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is still here existing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is Chr1st0's bae


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IS STILL HERE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of the few who never hated the Peyton spam roud



Spoiler: Peyton spam


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still posting Peyton pics. Good to know you never change Mordy.

I think Peyton peaked here though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still alive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is almost as cool as Kate Micucci.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks Micucci is cool because she likes TAY :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks TAY is cool because she is liked by Kate Micucci. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Makes me wonder what the top five Frankenstein flicks are...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His favorite is one of my favorite's favorite opponents


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

"_Favorite female to wrestler?_" Now openly acknowledging that Peyton fans are illiterate.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking trash about Peyton fans, no pros


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Impressive grammar for a Peyton fan. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My favorite male to wrestler.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Went heel for The Bex


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

embraces the darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful soul. And not Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Makes me wonder what the top five Frankenstein flicks are...


Grab a seat, son:

1. Bride of Frankenstein
2. Frankenstein (1931)
3. Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed!
4. Young Frankenstein
5. Son of Frankenstein

Next Five:

6. Curse of Frankenstein
7. Revenge of Frankenstein
8. Frankenstein: The True Story
9. Frankenstein Conquers the World
10. Frankenhooker

Monster rally pictures don't count.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

generous with kana reps


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

doesn't have a stupid avatar or sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shares a first name with the best Batman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His name is Adam, not Christian... or George :grin2:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i dunno

doesn't like paige?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is more active in the discord then shy little Mordy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has great taste in everything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Born in the year of "Weird Al" Yankovic's UHF.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

many and varied


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bex fan :becky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loves redheads


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Considers Cathy and Peyton two of the hottest women in the company :anna


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

idk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Recognizes Kate Micucci's obvious superiority over Peyton. :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds me humorous


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I find him humorous. That's charming.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

micucci 

also :mj4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

goodness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves that Joker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Embraces The Mist :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

vicious becky stan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vicious Robin Stan?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Vicious poi o sorry wrong thread.

Likes the puppetmaster series


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

sasha fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness that is Gael's theme...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

needs to start re-playing dark souls III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bows before...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves the GREEN MIST :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

harley fan :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not an anti-Stratfordian! :mark

I will ignore and report all anti-Stratfordians. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anti-what?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You have Google, dingus!

Anti-Stratfordians are the dingbats who believe that the Shakespeare canon was written by someone other than William Shakespeare of Stratford-upon-Avon. Y'know... kooks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wrote the Shakespeare Canon :yas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that's a more feasible theory than Christopher Marlowe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is celebrating Halloween in all it's Green Mist glory :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Green Mist, But remember Tajiri did it better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Negged.


For two reasons:

#1. No one is better than :asuka.

#2. Mentioned Tajiri, not Great Muta. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

This is not the con thread Jabroni, Where's my pro...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Your pro is that I didn't report you, sucka.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Poo Poo girl...........


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Embraces the nightmare...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

eternally nice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clearly loves the Wasp...

...right? We can still be friends?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right, Janet. Damn right. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is persistent, I'll give him that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I've been a fan of the Wasp longer than you've been alive.










Is alive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has been alive for longer than most people on earth roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sired Austin Powers as his child.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killer avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows that TAY has sworn allegiance to the Wasp. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His lecture went well :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

joker :asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is looking forward to Elden Ring :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know what that is and I haven't the time to google it.

Enjoys the spooky stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoys the precious pirate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Defends MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports radiant Robin. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Supports KanaChanTV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports supporting things. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Supports people who support supporting things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports people who support people who support supporting things.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Supports the support of the supporting people by supporting it in the support of the supporting things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Supports supporting supportive people who... ah fuck it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When we spam MEW and Robin together:










Mordy:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

idk?

likes kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Please enjoy this picture of Maya Hawke - Fashionable Pirate Captain:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates Maya as Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maya and Kairi: tag team champions. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maya>Asuka :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mentioned Maya Hawke.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

many & many


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Language


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Loves fucking bitches :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fine

Le encantan esas malditas perras


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, entonces ahora estamos diciendo los pros en español? Bien.

Mordy aprecia fotos sexy de Taylor Swift :yas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cuando lo conozcas te va a parecer super guay.

D:

El ninja.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Le gusta cuando Asuka usa la Neblina Verde


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabe que Robin es nuestra reina.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sabe usar el traductor de Google


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Se equivoca, pero sigue siendo mi amigo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How am I doing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His spanish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted an IIconics gif roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Si, pero dinos Mord a donde van a quedar las IIconics en el draft? En RAW o en SD?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've exhausted my broken Spanish.

Thinks HBC is pretty groovy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lovable jerk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a cool sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still alive. 

I almost sent you a message.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cares about me being alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lauren is also pleased by your continued existence.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

His sig is my favorite Disney short ever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Salutations, Greenie! 

It's in my top three. 

Fellow Donald Duck fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes ducks... and probably wouldn't eat his by accident :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gonna get me a ticket. :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Es una entidad eterna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parlez-vous français?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Je ne parle française

I speak English and Spanish.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bilingual.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows the secrets of this Multiverse of Madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAY's champion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Shares name with a pretty cool band


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: The Bad News


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

One of my fav horror movie scenes of all time

Probs owns tales from the crypt and creepshow comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So many EC and other horror comics, man. I love the '50s fright funnies.

Digs Tommy Jarvis.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Digs Jurassic Park and dinosaurs in general


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweet avatar!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vaguely spooky username.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows what lies behind the blackest eyes...the devil's eyes...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Endorsed my musical proclivities. \m/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His favourite is someone who loves the IIconics :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do I really have to?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

keeps mordy in check


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continues not to be Mordy and/or an anti-Stratfordian. :mark

Anti-Stratfordians... :lauren unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Supports The Bex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong guy, I'm afraid.

Supports the MEW.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Usually has groovy sigs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports his favorites.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks he can get away with not supporting The Bex when there is this...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted the GOAT and two others.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disobeys his Empress (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is the pros thread...

HBC fan. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wanted Bellatrix Lestrange to win


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy. Best thing about those movies.

Ditto.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

creator of the threads for the GOAT


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the better people to chat with in the discord. :bjpenn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pretty teeth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is an old groovy soul


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

dark souls 3 lover

(which he needs to replay)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is celebrating the anniversary to THE MAN :mark

re: Dark Souls 3, I'll probably pick it up again and replay it. Maybe next year. Death Stranding, Last Of Us II, Final Fantasy VII Remake and Cyberpunk 2077 are all lined up next over the next months.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sturdy thumbs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves it when Christmas is Black :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes old movies


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Minimalist.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has the nerve to refer himself as LORD.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Regal enough to consider that a pro. Will make a good minion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows about the Best Kept Secret.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Firm bones.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Whiz on the pipe organ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Was recently added to D's wicked list


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

MEW :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates The Angel of Music Floor Jansen (?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Winning a debate between gifs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Latest obsession?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. Kate Bush ain't a new one.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Periodically loyal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My fidelity to Kate Bush spans several decades!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh you've found your Christine? I'm so happy for you both! :cheer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asked me to be his friend :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a friend.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't resist. You set that up too well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've gone with...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Toy Story>Muppets :fact


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is actually correct.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Complete jive. No pros.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mistook this for the Con thread silly rabbit.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

idk enough about them to say


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not wish to make snap judgements.



Mordecay said:


> Asked me to be his friend :aryep


I legitimately did that by accident.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys "May."

If I ever feel less lazy, I have some horror-related photos to share with you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is the mastermind behind this Multiverse of Madness.

Oh and learned how to scream like Robin.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Things.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

knows stuff about comics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness that is Becky Lynch :becky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

well ye, you'd have to be a proper mordy to not like becky

is endlessly nice


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Imagine botching the end of Wrestlemania... :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His hair was perfect.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still thinks he's a girl by naming himself Queen of Halloween.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Created these tiny people and keeps them in jars. Showed them to me, there's a King, a Queen, a Devil, a Bishop, a Ballerina and a Mermaid and of course that was all the convincing I needed to sin against nature once again. They were just so cute! ^_^


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would enjoy the Gloomy House channel...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fellow horror comic aficionado. :thumbsup



Dolorian said:


> Would enjoy the Gloomy House channel...


Thanks a lot, now how am I supposed to sleep tonight? :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT cover:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Keeps the past alive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still here doing Phantom things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blessed us with her presence.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto. We need to go for a night out again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is back


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves the ultimate slasher villain:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is smart enough to not accidentally delete an entire hard drive like I just did


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Os friends with someone who posts good shit on his wall, that person must be awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steadfast supporter of the Asuka and Kairi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Isn't annoying me at the moment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Is a fellow Kiwi, and from Christchurch as well.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goes great with strawberries.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

lover of halloween


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted the other Mayu...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The TAY avi he has reminds me of a movie I saw recently :curry2:book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of BEY (?)

Clea is a fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know who that is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Keeping the Halloween Spirit alive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea certainly isn't a BEY fan... but Strange is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

He truly is, I mean how else do you think he was able to bargain with Dormammu?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted the GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has the ability to talk to his past self.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gets along with people who don't like Charlotte or Becky :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loved by...


...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Taking one for the team.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still rocking a Punk avatar.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

mysteriously appears now and again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysteriously appears... Mysteriously... Mysteriousssss... Mysteriou...

Mysterio.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loves Asuka being Robin as Mysterio.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

enthusiastically celebrated halloween i assume

edit, ninja'd

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When I wasn't in the hospital? Indeed.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

why were you in the hospital


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No avi


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

becky lynch fan

without the frothiness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kidney stones, gotta love 'em.

Digs that HBC.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ouch, sorry to hear

HBC?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's cool. I still had a decent Halloween.

Oof. I've been ninja'd.

Helena Bonham Carter.










Was that applicable to you?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hope that you're a fan of Leroy's mama


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Don't know what to say about him but taking part in this humble abode full of niceties is a pro.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

From the same country as me (Y)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seems to be another passionate WWE mark that never complains unlike so many others.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Presumably doesn't complain. I always hated that shit in the WWE sections, always somebody bitching. I would post more frequently but it just gets on my nerves, especially the troll posts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A positive person :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a sheep today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We're pretty cool together, across many different timelines.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Embraces Robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.

Praise Our Lady of Perpetual Sass! Scooper of Ice Cream, Scourge of Dinguses!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Us:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is back from yet another hiatus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Have a picture of the GOAT:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loves people.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Actually managed to creep me out with that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Below the thunders of the upper deep,
Far, far beneath in the abysmal sea,
His ancient, dreamless, uninvaded sleep
The Kraken sleepeth: faintest sunlights flee
About his shadowy sides; above him swell
Huge sponges of millennial growth and height;
And far away into the sickly light,
From many a wondrous grot and secret cell
Unnumbered and enormous polypi
Winnow with giant arms the slumbering green.
There hath he lain for ages, and will lie
Battening upon huge sea worms in his sleep,
Until the latter fire shall heat the deep;
Then once by man and angels to be seen,
In roaring he shall rise and on the surface die.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Recognizes the superiority of Hikaru Shida! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is happy. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will have to take over. I think I'm out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is a certain word that if you say it to him three times you can watch the weather change.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciates blonde PEY :tucky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates sexy TAY :yas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fellow Roman fan <3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I killed the thread, nobody wants to compliment me 

So I'll do it myself...

Is a Mox fan and is therefore amazing  :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loyal Seth mark.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*CM Punk
CM Punk
CM Punk
CM Punk*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Likes K-pop!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fellow Jon Moxley fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*PWA*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The name of a 2000's South East Melbourne based indie fed I followed as a teen. 

I remember their disastrous "Detention Center Match" which drew a packed house before one of the rookies blew the big electrified fence climax about 3 minutes into the match. :lol Memories...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIVE, THREAD! LIVE!










Ooh! Mario Bava sig!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're the worst mad scientist.

Shelley Duvall megafan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is always keeping things Strange.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No doubt had a great Riott Squad Day. :cheer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Firm bones.

Here's Kate Micucci:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted a cute picture of a squirrel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one? There are two squirrels in that pic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that The Grand High Witch should have won...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you know that? Do you actually KNOW that?! Don't make assumptions!












Is correct.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has evaded being called out for the cultural appropriation signature.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably spent Thanksgiving with his daughter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Celebrated thanksgiving across multiple timelines.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably had good food today, I'm jealous. We don't do Thanksgiving over here, we just call each other cunts and be done with it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good at lying.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just wants me to be happy in life. Is the Awesomest nerd of them all. That's not a word is it?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:beckyhi :Frankie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Knows his movies, would beat me in a quiz unless it was Anna films. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

all the pros, none of the cons


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Refused to piss the lady off.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The curtain is about to fall.

I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I NEED THIS!!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/728142871/francoise-hardy-dress-up-paper-doll-set?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=francoise+hardy&ref=sr_gallery-1-1&organic_search_click=1


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

His username finally fits in a single line :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What a weird thing to celebrate...

Weird.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will be joining my legion to a new horizon soon enough, Gotta get with the change.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky Lynch fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*







*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> *
> View attachment 81388
> *


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Made my visitor wall great again ?












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Finally gave the cleverest thing I ever posted a like.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not dead.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Last time I visited everything was different to the previous time which scared me and then I had a panic attack and I then ran away from home for a while carving a temporary dwelling out of a large mushroom and started watching Pretty Little Liars but only for Holly Marie Combs and she hardly ever turns up nowadays so I'm back, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Words.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreads the gospel of MEW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Represents Jill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Introduced me to Kyrie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paid 5 gil to Kyrie for giving him information about Dormammu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not an anti-Stratfordian scumbag.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smart and cool, handsome, wealthy and so sexy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves that Blissmark. When it dies, Blissmark shall be the Sorcerer Supreme of this section.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is possibly joining Ellie on her quest for revenge.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe.

Still around. We're like ghosts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is on board with making this thread have more pages than the con thread.

3 days remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh. Up to you guys. I'm game for whatever. 

Inspired me to play the 2B game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pizza or Szechuan?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m craving pizza more atm 

Anyway, she also appreciates the gift of Aubrey Plaza/April Ludgate :drose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the absolute greatness that is TAY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates TAY the way I appreciate Françoise.

Because of D, I was able to carry a conversation about TAY at a party last year. I knew little about her prior to D.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has decided to focus on the pro thread instead of the con thread.

1 day remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a devoted fan in Blissmark.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blissmark is an ally.

Is also an ally.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a lot of allies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is using an avatar of Margot as Quinn.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Made a thread for the Demon's Souls remake. My most anticipated PS5 game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still alive.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Keeps this section alive through sheer force of will and appreciates my existence.

2 pros in one post? I'll bet you didn't see that coming!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Surprised me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed the entity known as 'D'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh, I could go either way.

Won't bring up The Last of Us again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have to worry about giving/receiving the virus to/from Stephen King now...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona, Lydia, Beetlejuice, eccentric auteur Tim Burton, the Goth subculture, or gloomy sarcasts? 

Yes. 

Appreciates...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that Shotzi is the future.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

About to get a like from Mark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Called it.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lives in a darkroom.

One big dark room.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates my beloved genre... even if we do approach it from different angles.

Glad you're back, my friend. Here's Winona:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a lot of tricks up their sleeve.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now has the powers of a god!

Congrats, Mod.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has an Audrey II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sees the beauty in carnivorous plants.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wears Donald Duck pajamas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Randy Savage fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lots of things, I reckon.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is a nice guy and has a high intellect


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Smokes weed every day


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Smokes weed every day


Haha, not now I'm back at work in a couple of weeks.

Seems like a canny guy, do u smoke too??


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't think of a nicer guy on this forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freak.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likely has seen and enjoyed *Viy (1967)*


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Likes old paintings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps this section alive.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Quick to forgive others ^_^


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very active in the game threads.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not dead.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Loves the original Resident Evil!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Appreciates Resident Evil.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Is possibly Russian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried to keep this section alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dedicated to his favourites, even when they have shown no improvement in years and have become stale (Asuka)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I mostly post about Robin Buckley in the Asuka thread. 

Has strong opinions on a good many things.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

An old soul who loves the macabre and dark pop culture.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used to like the chatbox in his Greenlawler days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always hungry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Appreciates old horror films.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps the games threads alive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's the guy that likes Legend of Zelda, right?

That's good. He's cool.


----------



## vatosloco (Jan 2, 2013)

Has a shiny star in his avatar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He took his banning like a champ.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Overcame so much.....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the few double J fans on here, along with me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is about to have lunch.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Revived the thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Helped.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#1 Robin Buckley fanatic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is still around somewhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Expert use of the editing tool.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Realised I edited, but didn't see what my edit was before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Said something unique, I trust.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nearly at 30,000 posts. What a geek.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apparently thinks that's a positive.

Keep in mind that I put absolutely no thought into my posts. It's easy to post nonsense while you're doing other things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a positive in the sense that you are still around when so many on this forum have left. 

Likes multitasking.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I make cameos.

Doesn't mind having me around.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't charge for his cameos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continues to post and stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love his appreciation of the macabre.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

An all round good dude!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

An all round dickhead and funny too!


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> An all round dickhead and funny too!


It's like you've known me all my life!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a blunt, honest to god Dickhead!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps the music threads active.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Been here almost 11 years which shows dedication.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He doesn't shiv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He likes and knows who Zeppo Marx was.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs Hammer.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Kate Bush appreciator.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loves Anna Kendrick and made a BAD SHIV sig for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still so cool.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Likes the new Wednesday show. Maybe.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Music versatility


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This dude's into metal!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

likes opera.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A very kind and special person


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you.

Young and doesn't quit even though some give him a hard time occasionally. Really good guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Likes Leanna Decker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes the girl that CJ loved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ loved her so much he created the Decker sigs for me.

Remembering CJ is def. a pro quality.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that CJ was great and is missed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Inspired the Maya Hawke Appreciation Thread (coming soon).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enjoys Maya Hawke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sees that as a pro.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Likes Dr. Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Digs that crazy Batman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably dug The Groovy Ghoulies.


----------

